# Gli uomini e le donne delle altre. domanda ingenua o retorica



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

*Gli uomini e le donne degli  altri. domanda ingenua o retorica*

partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


se trattasi di matrimoni, sì, secondo me (con figli, ancora peggio)
se trattasi di convivenze con figli, sempre sì
altro, no, o almeno non prenderei io l'iniziativa ma non escluderei a priori, dipende


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> se trattasi di matrimoni, sì, secondo me (con figli, ancora peggio)
> se trattasi di convivenze con figli, sempre sì
> altro, no, o almeno non prenderei io l'iniziativa ma non escluderei a priori, dipende


altro che è?:rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> altro che è?:rotfl:



ma cosa ridi??:rotfl:

altro è:

convivenze senza figli
fidanzamenti ognuno a casa sua
altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Ma a cinquant'anni suonati, e dopo millemila anni di forum sempre a parlare delle stesse cose, ancora te n'esci con ste scemenze? Perchè non hai contattato Sbriciolata quando sei andata a Bologna, che dovevate portare le figlie a pranzo (poveri noi)?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a cinquant'anni suonati, e dopo millemila anni di forum sempre a parlare delle stesse cose, ancora te n'esci con ste scemenze? Perchè non hai contattato Sbriciolata quando sei andata a Bologna, che dovevate portare le figlie a pranzo (poveri noi)?


mi annoiavo ...e ti stavo giusto aspettando:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi annoiavo ...e ti stavo giusto aspettando:rotfl:


Ho capito, ma fai altro. Che ne so, spolvera le macchinette fotografiche.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:



così però si annoia di più!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> così però si annoia di più!


Le ho dedicato un suo zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ma non sono così anofele come lei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:


sveglia che è arrivato l'arrotino


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a cinquant'anni suonati, e dopo millemila anni di forum sempre a parlare delle stesse cose, ancora te n'esci con ste scemenze? *Perchè non hai contattato Sbriciolata quando sei andata a Bologna, che dovevate portare le figlie a pranzo* (poveri noi)*?*


Bravo, sgridala pure tu.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?



è scorretto soprattutto CHI  apre la porta per farti infilare sempre con tutti i se del caso.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è scorretto soprattutto CHI  apre la porta per farti infilare sempre con tutti i se del caso.


Ma tante volte capisci
la befana vien de note
e si infila su per el camin...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


mi veniva un po' da sorridere leggendo questa domanda perchè... a prescindere dalla mia risposta, quello che mi è venuto immediatamente da chiedermi è stato: ma... guardandomi attorno, guardando come vanno le cose, come si comportano le persone... oggettivamente che peso si dà alla scorrettezza? E come è considerata oggi la scorrettezza?
Scorretto era il peggior insulto che mio nonno pronunciasse: su quello non c'era appello, poteva investire una persona di ingiurie ed in seguito dargli mille altre possibilità, ma se lo aveva bollato come scorretto conseguentemente l'aveva eliminato dal suo mondo, non esisteva più.

Oggi se si dice di una persona che è scorretta, spesso lo si fa ammiccando. 
Le persone scorrette pare la facciano da padroni.
Paradossalmente ormai... la scorrettezza è il comportamento normale, infatti la correttezza ci sorprende.

Eppure c'è ancora qualcuno come te che si pone il problema


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi veniva un po' da sorridere leggendo questa domanda perchè... a prescindere dalla mia risposta, quello che mi è venuto immediatamente da chiedermi è stato: ma... guardandomi attorno, guardando come vanno le cose, come si comportano le persone... oggettivamente che peso si dà alla scorrettezza? E come è considerata oggi la scorrettezza?
> Scorretto era il peggior insulto che mio nonno pronunciasse: su quello non c'era appello, poteva investire una persona di ingiurie ed in seguito dargli mille altre possibilità, ma se lo aveva bollato come scorretto conseguentemente l'aveva eliminato dal suo mondo, non esisteva più.
> 
> Oggi se si dice di una persona che è scorretta, spesso lo si fa ammiccando.
> ...



ma guarda che secondo me è scorretto principalmente verso se stessi
cioè a me non va mica di trovarmi mogli e parenti vari sotto casa, chi me lo fa fare?
 quindi evito a priori, perchè so già che sono situazioni che non vanno bene per me


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi veniva un po' da sorridere leggendo questa domanda perchè... a prescindere dalla mia risposta, quello che mi è venuto immediatamente da chiedermi è stato: ma... guardandomi attorno, guardando come vanno le cose, come si comportano le persone... oggettivamente che peso si dà alla scorrettezza? E come è considerata oggi la scorrettezza?
> Scorretto era il peggior insulto che mio nonno pronunciasse: su quello non c'era appello, poteva investire una persona di ingiurie ed in seguito dargli mille altre possibilità, ma se lo aveva bollato come scorretto conseguentemente l'aveva eliminato dal suo mondo, non esisteva più.
> 
> Oggi se si dice di una persona che è scorretta, spesso lo si fa ammiccando.
> ...


A me sembra che la facciano da padroni
quelli che puntano sempre il dito
sulla scorrettezza altrui....

Finiti i tempi 
in cui si puntava il dito
nella scollatura altrui...

Siamo impestati
da perfetti che vedono travi...
ovunque....

quando in definitiva
la mia piccola trave
serve
per far felice
la tua pagliuzza...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è scorretto soprattutto CHI apre la porta per farti infilare sempre con tutti i se del caso.



Ecco brava, stavo per scriverlo
Non ci si può infilare in un rapporto se non c'è chi ti ci fa infilare


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Conosco persone a me vicine e care che sono figlie di intrusioni nei rapporti altrui. Intrusioni dettate dall'amore, non solo dal desiderio di farsi una scappatella con l'amico del marito o l'amica della moglie. Non credo si possa dare una risposta univoca e neppure un giudizio unitario. Dipende: forse in astratto no, ma in alcuni casi è stato meglio che sia avvenuto


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco brava, stavo per scriverlo
> Non ci si può infilare in un rapporto se non c'è chi ti ci fa infilare


ma quello è scontato. Credo che la domanda di Minerva fosse diversa, non per fare polemica, però rispondere che è peggio quell'altro è un modo di evitare la domanda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conosco persone a me vicine e care che sono figlie di intrusioni nei rapporti altrui. Intrusioni dettate dall'amore, non solo dal desiderio di farsi una scappatella con l'amico del marito o l'amica della moglie. Non credo si possa dare una risposta univoca e neppure un giudizio unitario. Dipende: forse in astratto no, ma in alcuni casi è stato meglio che sia avvenuto


ok... però anche questo è un modo per non rispondere.
La mia riflessione sulla domanda di Min non era poi così campata per aria.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quello è scontato. Credo che la domanda di Minerva fosse diversa, non per fare polemica, però rispondere che è peggio quell'altro è un modo di evitare la domanda.



Non ho detto che l'altro è peggio di me
ho detto che se entro in un rapporto che non è il mio, e ho il "permesso" per farlo non mi sento scorretta. Mi sento scorretta verso mio marito e verso il fatto che ho fatto entrare (e anche qui farei delle distinzioni ma non mi sembra ora il caso)un'altra persone nel nostro rapporto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che l'altro è peggio di me
> ho detto che se entro in un rapporto che non è il mio, e ho il "permesso" per farlo non mi sento scorretta. Mi sento scorretta verso mio marito e verso il fatto che ho fatto entrare (e anche qui farei delle distinzioni ma non mi sembra ora il caso)un'altra persone nel nostro rapporto.


scusa non avevo capito che la risposta fosse questa, avevo capito che ti agganciassi a Tebe che diceva appunto che era *più* scorretto chi faceva entrare nel rapporto


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

forse sarebbe meglio dire che questo è un campo dove la correttezza è fuori luogo





farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che l'altro è peggio di me
> ho detto che *se entro in un rapporto che non è il mio, e ho il "permesso" per farlo non mi sento scorretta.* Mi sento scorretta verso mio marito e verso il fatto che ho fatto entrare (e anche qui farei delle distinzioni ma non mi sembra ora il caso)un'altra persone nel nostro rapporto.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa non avevo capito che la risposta fosse questa, avevo capito che ti agganciassi a Tebe che diceva appunto che era *più* scorretto chi faceva entrare nel rapporto



ma io intendevo esattamente quello che ha spiegato farfalla meglio di me.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

meno o più è una correità


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io intendevo esattamente quello che ha spiegato farfalla meglio di me.


uhm.
faccio la stonza:
e come mai un semplice 'no' non bastava, ma si è dovuto tirare nel mezzo un terzo attore che non c'entrava nulla nella domanda?
finito di fare la stronza per... i prossimi 5 minuti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Corretto o scorretto lo lascio a mettere l'apostrofo in "qual è" o nel sedersi scomposte con la gonna o andare alla Scala in jeans (come me). Nei rapporti è più grave e più complesso. Quando si cerca di infilarsi in un rapporto altrui non si pensa di far questo ma di creare un rapporto altro (alternativo o parallelo). Siamo, a volte, tutti un po' facoceri.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm.
> faccio la stonza:
> e come mai un semplice 'no' non bastava, ma si è dovuto tirare nel mezzo un terzo attore che non c'entrava nulla nella domanda?
> finito di fare la stronza per... i prossimi 5 minuti.



Non ho capito. Chi è il terzo attore?
ne vedo due.
E faccio il mio esempio.
Ho broccolato Man. 
Si è fatto broccolare.
Sono scorretta io che sapevo essere sposato con prole?
Si, perchè mi volevo fare un giro e anche due su di lui.
Ho rischiato la sputtanata globale per capire (chiedergli senza mezze misure) se fosse un uomo fedele.
Non sfondo porte.
Entro invitata.

Rispondevo a Min che mi paresse mettesse in mezzo un solo attore (chi sfonda porte), lasciando del tutto intonso chi invece quelle porte le apre.
50 e 50.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse sarebbe meglio dire che questo è un campo dove la correttezza è fuori luogo



Se rivolto al proprio rapporto sono d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm.
> faccio la stonza:
> e come mai un semplice 'no' non bastava, ma si è dovuto tirare nel mezzo un terzo attore che non c'entrava nulla nella domanda?
> finito di fare la stronza per... i prossimi 5 minuti.



Nel mio caso solo per completezza di risposta
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Chi è il terzo attore?
> ne vedo due.
> E faccio il mio esempio.
> Ho broccolato Man.
> ...


bon. A parte che è in contraddizione global con quello che hai postato prima, bastava fermarsi qui.
Il resto è... ehm... la coda(pavonata) di paglia:mrgreen:... perchè nel tuo esempio Man è ovviamente scorretto. Le quantità per me sono pure diverse, 90 per lui e 10 per te, e vale per chiunque, secondo me.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bon. A parte che è in contraddizione global con quello che hai postato prima, bastava fermarsi qui.
> Il resto è... ehm... la coda(pavonata) di paglia:mrgreen:... perchè nel tuo esempio Man è ovviamente scorretto. Le quantità per me sono pure diverse, 90 per lui e 10 per te, e vale per chiunque, secondo me.





ti giuro non ti sto seguendo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Chi è il terzo attore?
> ne vedo due.
> E faccio il mio esempio.
> Ho broccolato Man.
> ...


certo che no, mi pare  di averlo anche precisato...ma se il marito è scorretto questo non toglie mica responsabilità all'amante.
lasciamo stare la classifica e il primo o secondo posto


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Ma possiamo mettere in mezzo anche la ex di mattia.
Anche lei ha bussato prima, e Mattia ha aperto la porta.
Mica l'ha costretto.

Ripeto.
Ho risposto perchè ho capito che Min si fissa solo su chi fa le avances


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti giuro non ti sto seguendo.


scusa Tebe, ma non mi sembra difficile.
Minerva ha chiesto se secondo noi UNA PERSONA che inizia un rapporto con un'altra impegnata sia o meno scorretta.
Non ha chiesto se sia più o meno scorretta rispetto al suo amante o rispetto al postino: un valore assoluto, non relativo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Corretto o scorretto lo lascio a mettere l'apostrofo in "qual è" o nel sedersi scomposte con la gonna o andare alla Scala in jeans (come me). Nei rapporti è più grave e più complesso. Quando si cerca di infilarsi in un rapporto altrui non si pensa di far questo ma di creare un rapporto altro (alternativo o parallelo). *Siamo, a volte, tutti un po' facoceri.*


non mi risulta.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che no, mi pare  di averlo anche precisato...ma se il marito è scorretto questo non toglie mica responsabilità all'amante.
> lasciamo stare la classifica e il primo o secondo posto


Mi sono persa la precisazione allora, perchè dal primo post mi sembrava che tu parlassi solo di quelli che si intrufolano e non degli intrufolati consapevoli


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi risulta.


Intendevo quando ci si mette in un rapporto con una persona impegnata sia in un matrimonio con prole, sia da una settimana con la compagna di scuola, ci sentiamo *più giuste *dell'altra.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Tebe, ma non mi sembra difficile.
> Minerva ha chiesto se secondo noi UNA PERSONA che inizia un rapporto con un'altra impegnata sia o meno scorretta.
> Non ha chiesto se sia più o meno scorretta rispetto al suo amante o rispetto al postino: un valore assoluto, non relativo.



_partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere* ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui *non è scorretto?

_Sono partita nella mia risposta da questa nerettata di Min, capendo che si parlava di amanti in riferimento al 3d aperto da quell'altra utente dove la tizia di FB viene bollata come una che si intrufola nei rapporti altrui.

L'avevo intesa così.

A posto


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo quando ci si mette in un rapporto con una persona impegnata sia in un matrimonio con prole, sia da una settimana con la compagna di scuola, ci sentiamo *più giuste *dell'altra.


Io sono talmente poco facocera che mi tiravo indietro anche nel caso della settimana con compagna di scuola.
Ma è il mio spirito anti-agonistico.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono persa la precisazione allora, perchè dal primo post mi sembrava che tu parlassi solo di quelli che si intrufolano e non degli intrufolati consapevoli



eh?
è una cosa veramente molto semplice: sai che una persona è impegnata? se inizi una relazione con lei non hai molti scrupoli 


e non stiamo a sottolineare che a sua volta chi è impegnato è scorretto perché è lapalissiano


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo quando ci si mette in un rapporto con una persona impegnata sia in un matrimonio con prole, sia da una settimana con la compagna di scuola, ci sentiamo *più giuste *dell'altra.


a te è capitato? a me no


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo quando ci si mette in un rapporto con una persona impegnata sia in un matrimonio con prole, sia da una settimana con la compagna di scuola, ci sentiamo *più giuste *dell'altra.


Ma proprio no
Mai stata in concorrenza con l'altra. L'altra era l'altra. Un'altra cosa. Un altro rapporto. La donna che lui ha scelto per formare una famiglia e avere e crescere dei figli.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

e sarò cretina.
Mica è una novità no?

ma noto una certa tenedenza a parlare solo di quellE che si intrufolano


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono talmente poco facocera che mi tiravo indietro anche nel caso della settimana con compagna di scuola.
> Ma è il mio spirito anti-agonistico.


Anch'io. Ma potrebbe essere l'altra faccia della stessa medaglia. Ci sto riflettendo da anni. Potrebbe essere un modo di essere tanto competitive da non voler accettare la possibilità di una sconfitta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te è capitato? a me no


... tanto poi una settimana passava in fretta:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te è capitato? a me no


Purtroppo sei solo una su sei miliardi di essere umani. magari a loro è capitato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e sarò cretina.
> Mica è una novità no?
> 
> ma noto una certa tenedenza a parlare solo di quellE che si intrufolano


Eh... tu dai scontata una risposta, Farfalla ne ha data un'altra però.
Lei ha detto che NON ritiene sia una scorrettezza, dal momento che è invitata a farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te è capitato? a me no


Per una vita no. Ho capito troppo tardi di aver sbagliato considerando intoccabile qualsiasi rapporto anche senza importanza.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e sarò cretina.
> Mica è una novità no?
> 
> ma noto una certa tenedenza a parlare *solo *di quellE che si intrufolano


sgombriamo il campo dagli equivoci allora


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

:mrgreen:ah, ecco





Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo sei solo una su sei miliardi di essere umani. magari a loro è capitato.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no
> Mai stata in concorrenza con l'altra. L'altra era l'altra. Un'altra cosa. Un altro rapporto. La donna che lui ha scelto per formare una famiglia e avere e crescere dei figli.


Lo sei stata collateralmente. Non capisco perché non riconoscerlo. Se la moglie l'avesse saputo non sarebbe certo stata una gran consolazione sapere che tu la consideravi inamovibile.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

L'errore è portare la discussione di principio, come alcuni fautori della netta distinzione bene/male qui sopra amano fare, sul piano della realtà dove per forza di cose ci sono miliardi di sfaccettature, sfumature, prospettive diverse che rendono l'esperienza del singolo interessante e meritevole di considerazione ma non tale da renderla Verità o esempio per tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ma potrebbe essere l'altra faccia della stessa medaglia. Ci sto riflettendo da anni. Potrebbe essere un modo di essere tanto competitive da non voler accettare la possibilità di una sconfitta.


... io intendevo quando il tipo si faceva avanti. Diversamente non rientrava nella rosa dei miei candidati, non lo vedevo proprio. 
Ma non ho mai dato valenza positiva o negativa alla cosa: semplicemente mi infastidiva l'idea, perchè a me non sarebbe piaciuto essere nei panni dell'altra.
Poi che è... ce ne sono tanti di pesci nel mare...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L*'errore è portare la discussione di principio*, come alcuni fautori della netta distinzione bene/male qui sopra amano fare, s*ul piano della realtà dove per forza di cose ci sono miliardi di sfaccettature,* sfumature, prospettive diverse che rendono l'esperienza del singolo interessante e meritevole di considerazione ma non tale da renderla Verità o esempio per tutti.


capisco.
penso che in realtà tra le sfaccettature più veritiere ci sia chi se ne frega degli altri , penso a me


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io intendevo quando il tipo si faceva avanti. Diversamente non rientrava nella rosa dei miei candidati, non lo vedevo proprio.
> Ma non ho mai dato valenza positiva o negativa alla cosa: semplicemente mi infastidiva l'idea, perchè a me non sarebbe piaciuto essere nei panni dell'altra.
> Poi che è... ce ne sono tanti di pesci nel mare...


Dipende dal pesce: ci sono sardine e ci sono cernie. Dire no alle sardine è facile:singleeye::singleeye:.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sei stata collateralmente. Non capisco perché non riconoscerlo. Se la moglie l'avesse saputo non sarebbe certo stata una gran consolazione sapere che tu la consideravi inamovibile.


Non stavamo parlando della moglie.
Stavamo parlando, o almeno credo, del sentirmi IO amante in competizione con lei
Io non mi ci sono mai sentito. Era chiaro da sempre chi fosse al primo posto.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io intendevo quando il tipo si faceva avanti. Diversamente non rientrava nella rosa dei miei candidati, non lo vedevo proprio.
> Ma non ho mai dato valenza positiva o negativa alla cosa: semplicemente mi infastidiva l'idea, perchè a me non sarebbe piaciuto essere nei panni dell'altra.
> Poi che è... ce ne sono tanti di pesci nel mare...


Sai molto dipende dai momenti, dalle circostanze, dagli stati d'animo. Questo ti fa onore, ma non puoi sapere se ti saresti comportata allo stesso modo anche in un momento di crisi del tuo matrimonio o in un momento di crisi personale tua. Cerco di dire che il fatto che qualcosa non sia capitato a noi non esclude che non sarebbe potuto capitare o che non potrebbe capitare. Tenderei ad essere meno tetragono (e non mi sto riferendo a te in particolrae Sbri, parlo in generale)


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Naturalmente c'è anche chi va a pesca di sardine e pure a strascico e sceglie solo quelle con compagno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'errore è portare la discussione di principio, come alcuni fautori della netta distinzione bene/male qui sopra amano fare, sul piano della realtà dove per forza di cose ci sono miliardi di sfaccettature, sfumature, prospettive diverse che rendono l'esperienza del singolo interessante e meritevole di considerazione ma non tale da renderla Verità o esempio per tutti.


Guarda che se non si parte da una base condivisa e certa di valori assoluti, più che dietro le sfaccettature ci si perde nella nebbia del particolare. Non è che da domani si metta la ghigliottina in piazza, se rispondiamo sinceramente e senza alzare barriere ad una semplice domanda qui.
Però vedi com'è difficile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal pesce: ci sono sardine e ci sono cernie. Dire no alle sardine è facile:singleeye::singleeye:.


io le sardine manco le vedevo:mrgreen: facevo pesca d'altura:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco.
> penso che in realtà tra le sfaccettature più veritiere ci sia chi se ne frega degli altri , *penso a me[*/QUOTE]
> 
> No, no. "Penso a me" è quando consapevole e forte della mia posizione e di come essa sia recepita al di fuori di me apro una discussione e mi vanto del mio vissuto irreprensibile per poter sorridere con malcelato disprezzo di chi invece ha un vissuto diverso e più censurabile. Questo è *penso a me*, o no? Perché in un angolo del mio EGO una vocina dice : "io posso e voi merdacce non potete, perché IO non ho sbagliato". :mrgreen::sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai molto dipende dai momenti, dalle circostanze, dagli stati d'animo. Questo ti fa onore, ma non puoi sapere se ti saresti comportata allo stesso modo anche in un momento di crisi del tuo matrimonio o in un momento di crisi personale tua. Cerco di dire che il fatto che qualcosa non sia capitato a noi non esclude che non sarebbe potuto capitare o che non potrebbe capitare. Tenderei ad essere meno tetragono (e non mi sto riferendo a te in particolrae Sbri, parlo in generale)


ho appena scritto che non davo una valenza positiva o negativa.
Ora... se qualcuno si sente condannato, mi dispiace ma non so che farci, sinceramente.
Io faccio quello che ritengo giusto: gli altri se la vedano con la loro coscienza, la mia è già abbastanza indaffarata.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho appena scritto che non davo una valenza positiva o negativa.
> *Ora... se qualcuno si sente condannato, mi dispiace ma non so che farci, sinceramente.*
> Io faccio quello che ritengo giusto: gli altri se la vedano con la loro coscienza, la mia è già abbastanza indaffarata.


Se qualcuno si sente condannato concordo. Se qualcuno viene condannato lo sono meno. Auspico solo che non ci siano giudizi sommari, tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stavamo parlando della moglie.
> Stavamo parlando, o almeno credo, del sentirmi IO amante in competizione con lei
> Io non mi ci sono mai sentito. Era chiaro da sempre chi fosse al primo posto.


Il discorso mi sembra diverso. Il 3d è sull'essere scorrette o no quando si entra in un altro rapporto. Non capisco neanche la domanda perché mi sembra retorica. Dire scorretti è anche poco. Nello svolgersi della discussione Sbri ha detto che per lei è inconcepibile essere in competizione. Tu hai detto che non ti sentivi in competizione. Ti dicevo che, indipendentemente da come ti sentivi o dal fatto che riconoscevi alla moglie il suo posto, eri comunque in competizione in termini relazionali in quanto quello che c'era con te toglieva qualcosa a lei. Non importa la tua intenzione perché non cambia il fatto. Anche chi non paga le tasse si sente in diritto di farlo, per varie "ottime" ragioni, ma resta il fatto che viene considerato "scorretto" da chi le paga. L' autopercezione o l'autovalutazione non cambiano i fatti. Se cambi punto di vista te ne rendi conto. E' come la questione di andare a trovarlo. Dal tuo punto di vista è giusto e anche inevitabile (visti i rapporti ufficiali) dal punto di vista della moglie (se sapesse) sarebbe intollerabile.


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Scorretto perchè l'altro, se sposato o fidanzato è automaticamente una proprietà privata?
Un/una intoccabile?
Parlando per me, mi parrebbe assurdo che non mi si rivolgessero carinerie o non mi si invitasse per il caffè solo perchè non sono libera.
E io mi ritengo liberissima di invitare o scherzare anche con chi è impegnato.
Non è che uno ci prova di default, o così...alla bruto. Avviene anche che la simpatia fra due persone si rafforzi con la frequentazione e li, se poi si scivola in qualcosa di altro, sesso o sentimento che sia...non mi verrebbe in mente la scorrettezza ma magari parlerei più di superficialità, scarsa lucidità e poca forza di carattere...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il discorso mi sembra diverso. Il 3d è sull'essere scorrette o no quando si entra in un altro rapporto. Non capisco neanche la domanda perché mi sembra retorica. Dire scorretti è anche poco. Nello svolgersi della discussione Sbri ha detto che per lei è inconcepibile essere in competizione. Tu hai detto che non ti sentivi in competizione. Ti dicevo che, indipendentemente da come ti sentivi o dal fatto che riconoscevi alla moglie il suo posto, eri comunque in competizione in termini relazionali in quanto quello che c'era con te toglieva qualcosa a lei. Non importa la tua intenzione perché non cambia il fatto. Anche chi non paga le tasse si sente in diritto di farlo, per varie "ottime" ragioni, ma resta il fatto che viene considerato "scorretto" da chi le paga. L' autopercezione o l'autovalutazione non cambiano i fatti. Se cambi punto di vista te ne rendi conto. E' come la questione di andare a trovarlo. Dal tuo punto di vista è giusto e anche inevitabile (visti i rapporti ufficiali) dal punto di vista della moglie (se sapesse) sarebbe intollerabile.


Mai negato che la moglie possa e abbia il diritto di pensare quello che meglio crede di me.
Io so cosa ho pensato, come ho agito e perchè l'ho fatto. Durante la relazione e negli anni successivi. e faccio i conti con la mia coscienza al momento
Il giorno che sua moglie mi prende e mi da una randellata in testa o mi prende a male parole di sicuro porterò a casa senza fiatare.
Al suo posto sono sicura che non penserei che il problema sono io, come mio marito non deve minimamente pensare che la causa di tutto questo sia l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai negato che la moglie possa e abbia il diritto di pensare quello che meglio crede di me.
> Io so cosa ho pensato, come ho agito e perchè l'ho fatto. Durante la relazione e negli anni successivi. e faccio i conti con la mia coscienza al momento
> Il giorno che sua moglie mi prende e mi da una randellata in testa o mi prende a male parole di sicuro porterò a casa senza fiatare.
> Al suo posto sono sicura che non penserei che il problema sono io, come mio marito non deve minimamente pensare che la causa di tutto questo sia l'altro.


Quindi oggettivamente, forse soggettivamente dal punto di vista del tradito, chi partecipa al tradimento è scorretto e in qualche modo, anche involontario, è scorretto e in competizione. E' un fatto a cui si dà l'importanza che si vuol dare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Scorretto perchè l'altro, se sposato o fidanzato è automaticamente una proprietà privata?
> Un/una intoccabile?
> Parlando per me, mi parrebbe assurdo che non mi si rivolgessero carinerie o non mi si invitasse per il caffè solo perchè non sono libera.
> E io mi ritengo liberissima di invitare o scherzare anche con chi è impegnato.
> Non è che uno ci prova di default, o così...alla bruto. Avviene anche che la simpatia fra due persone si rafforzi con la frequentazione e li, se poi si scivola in qualcosa di altro, sesso o sentimento che sia...non mi verrebbe in mente la scorrettezza ma magari parlerei più di superficialità, scarsa lucidità e poca forza di carattere...


Se non hai dodici anni sai bene che c'è modo e modo di prendere il caffè e di scherzare e anche di bloccare gli scherzi che cominciano ad andare oltre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il discorso mi sembra diverso. Il 3d è sull'essere scorrette o no quando si entra in un altro rapporto. Non capisco neanche la domanda perché mi sembra retorica. Dire scorretti è anche poco. Nello svolgersi della discussione *Sbri ha detto che per lei è inconcepibile essere in competizione*. Tu hai detto che non ti sentivi in competizione. Ti dicevo che, indipendentemente da come ti sentivi o dal fatto che riconoscevi alla moglie il suo posto, eri comunque in competizione in termini relazionali in quanto quello che c'era con te toglieva qualcosa a lei. Non importa la tua intenzione perché non cambia il fatto. Anche chi non paga le tasse si sente in diritto di farlo, per varie "ottime" ragioni, ma resta il fatto che viene considerato "scorretto" da chi le paga. L' autopercezione o l'autovalutazione non cambiano i fatti. Se cambi punto di vista te ne rendi conto. E' come la questione di andare a trovarlo. Dal tuo punto di vista è giusto e anche inevitabile (visti i rapporti ufficiali) dal punto di vista della moglie (se sapesse) sarebbe intollerabile.


la mia era una battuta però.
Parlando seriamente... per me è una cosa scorretta e credo che se così non fosse non ci si troverebbe nella condizione di doversi nascondere, di dover mentire e simulare.
Aldilà di ogni giudizio morale, a me NON PIACE fare le cose di nascosto, mentire, fingere.
Non mi sento a posto, non mi sento a mio agio, lo faccio(perchè lo facciamo tutti, poco o tanto) quando sono costretta, ma mi costa fatica.
Le persone che mi conoscono bene mi rimproverano anche perchè a volte potrei fare a meno di essere così... intransigente sulla verità ad ogni costo e hanno anche ragione, ma è la mia natura.
Per cui, quando sono stata nella condizione di scegliere, ho scelto quello che mi piaceva.
Ma se mi trovassi nella condizione di non poter scegliere, mi adatterei.
Io odio l'amarena.
Puoi mettermi davanti il miglior gelato del mondo, ma se c'è sopra l'amarena lo lascio lì senza rimpianti, perchè so che non ne godrei il gusto.
Ma se avessi fame... lo mangerei perchè ne sentirei il bisogno.
Ma sono due cose diverse.
Ecco la differenza tra valore assoluto e relativo, secondo me.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta però.
> Parlando seriamente... per me è una cosa scorretta e credo che se così non fosse non ci si troverebbe nella condizione di doversi nascondere, di dover mentire e simulare.
> *Aldilà di ogni giudizio morale, a me NON PIACE fare le cose di nascosto, mentire, fingere.
> Non mi sento a posto, non mi sento a mio agio, lo faccio(perchè lo facciamo tutti, poco o tanto) quando sono costretta, ma mi costa fatica.*
> ...


Questo è condivisibile e lo capisco perfettamente. Anche io non ce l'ho nelle mie corde e quando l'ho fatto seppur brevemente mi è costato tanto, troppo sul piano emotivo. A tacere dei danni e del dolore generati agli altri, che è poi sempre il deterrente maggiore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo è condivisibile e lo capisco perfettamente. Anche io non ce l'ho nelle mie corde e quando l'ho fatto seppur brevemente* mi è costato tanto,* troppo sul piano emotivo. A tacere dei danni e del dolore generati agli altri, che è poi sempre il deterrente maggiore.


ci credo. Quindi il bisogno che ti ha mosso doveva essere grande. Masmile con questo non voglio giustificare il tradimento... perchè c'è sempre l'altra opzione.


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non hai dodici anni sai bene che c'è modo e modo di prendere il caffè e di scherzare e anche di bloccare gli scherzi che cominciano ad andare oltre.


Appunto. 
Per questo parlerei più di superficialità, immaturità, scarsa riflessione.
Più che scorretta, una persona che instaura una relazione con chi è impegnato la definirei leggera o addirittura menefreghista.
Una a cui piace giocare.
Altro discorso è se il sentimento che prova è profondo. Può accadere.
Allora, perchè non si dovrebbe tentare il tutto per tutto? 
E anche fosse, egoista mi pare più azzeccato di scorretto


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Per me si, ovvio, ma poi si è anche liberi di voler essere scorretti. Basta esserne consapevoli.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Scorretto perchè l'altro, se sposato o fidanzato è automaticamente una proprietà privata?
> Un/una intoccabile?
> Parlando per me, mi parrebbe assurdo che non mi si rivolgessero carinerie o non mi si invitasse per il caffè solo perchè non sono libera.
> E* io mi ritengo liberissima di invitare o scherzare anche con chi è impegnato*.
> Non è che uno ci prova di default, o così...alla bruto. Avviene anche che la simpatia fra due persone si rafforzi con la frequentazione e li, se poi si scivola in qualcosa di altro, sesso o sentimento che sia...non mi verrebbe in mente la scorrettezza ma magari parlerei più di superficialità, scarsa lucidità e poca forza di carattere...


sì, si parlava di copulare


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

ecco





Eliade ha detto:


> Per me si, ovvio, ma poi si è anche liberi di voler essere scorretti. Basta esserne consapevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta però.
> Parlando seriamente... per me è una cosa scorretta e credo che se così non fosse non ci si troverebbe nella condizione di doversi nascondere, di dover mentire e simulare.
> Aldilà di ogni giudizio morale, a me NON PIACE fare le cose di nascosto, mentire, fingere.
> Non mi sento a posto, non mi sento a mio agio, lo faccio(perchè lo facciamo tutti, poco o tanto) quando sono costretta, ma mi costa fatica.
> ...


Concordo su tutto e soprattutto sull'amarena . Però è tutto relativo. Mi sono sorpresa a trovare coinvolgenti cose nascoste, come non mi sarei mai aspettata. La fame dipende anche dalla pietanza.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Per questo parlerei più di superficialità, immaturità, scarsa riflessione.
> Più che scorretta, una persona che instaura una relazione con chi è impegnato la definirei leggera o addirittura menefreghista.
> Una a cui piace giocare.
> ...


D'accordo. Sempre scorretti si è ma per un fine alto. Il fine giustifica i mezzi. O no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, si parlava di copulare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...non siamo mica quia a spalmare l'autan alle zanzare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...non siamo mica quia a spalmare l'autan alle zanzare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> D'accordo. Sempre scorretti si è ma per un fine alto. Il fine giustifica i mezzi. O no?


No. Non siamo neanche qui a farci alibi su misura. E' il posto sbagliato:smile:


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, si parlava di copulare


Ma ho capito. Ma come ho detto non è che si copula così...pronti attenti e viaaa.
Da cosa nasce cosa. E allora a monte...bisognerebbe evitare di flirtare con un uomo o donna che ci attraggono, solo perchè sono sposati...e non si sa mai che poi ci si infatui e non ci si riesca a fermare? 
Ma comunque il termine "scorretto" lo associo a qualcosa di non legale, non autorizzato, di gioco sporco e disonesto.
Non la vedo così. Se io corteggio un uomo sapendo che è impegnato con chi sto giocando sporco? Con la la sua donna? Con i suoi figli? Ma dai, alla maggior parte della gente non frega un tubo della vita altrui. Se poi quelle persone nemmeno le si conosce. 
Sarei, appunto, una menefreghista.
Casomai starei giocando sporco, e sarei disonesta verso il Mio di rapporto (se ce l'ho). Questo si.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma ho capito. Ma come ho detto non è che si copula così...pronti attenti e viaaa.
> Da cosa nasce cosa. E allora a monte*...bisognerebbe evitare di flirtare con un uomo o donna che ci attraggono, solo perchè sono sposati...e non si sa mai che poi ci si infatui e non ci si riesca a fermare?
> *Ma comunque il termine "scorretto" lo associo a qualcosa di non legale, non autorizzato, di gioco sporco e disonesto.
> Non la vedo così. Se io corteggio un uomo sapendo che è impegnato con chi sto giocando sporco? Con la la sua donna? Con i suoi figli? Ma dai, alla maggior parte della gente non frega un tubo della vita altrui. Se poi quelle persone nemmeno le si conosce.
> ...


sì, ti fa strano?


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> D'accordo. Sempre scorretti si è ma per un fine alto. Il fine giustifica i mezzi. O no?


Ma certo.
Ma scusa, mettiamo che una donna single si innamori di uno sposato.
Si potrà fare delle menate ma se si è messa in testa che lui è l'ammmore, ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi della moglie.
Mica sono tutte riflessive e integerrime.
E se mio marito se ne andasse per una così...penserei che gli sta bene così. Evidentemente stava ben male a casa con me.
Disonesto che? 
Coglione lui casomai. 
O stra stufo di me


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma ho capito. Ma come ho detto non è che si copula così...pronti attenti e viaaa.
> Da cosa nasce cosa. E allora a monte...bisognerebbe evitare di flirtare con un uomo o donna che ci attraggono, solo perchè sono sposati...e non si sa mai che poi ci si infatui e non ci si riesca a fermare?
> Ma comunque il termine "scorretto" lo associo a qualcosa di non legale, non autorizzato, di gioco sporco e disonesto.
> Non la vedo così. Se io corteggio un uomo sapendo che è impegnato con chi sto giocando sporco? Con la la sua donna? Con i suoi figli? Ma dai, alla maggior parte della gente non frega un tubo della vita altrui. Se poi quelle persone nemmeno le si conosce.
> ...


a me francamente non è mai importato un tubo di quello a cui frega la maggior parte della gente. Io quando mi guardo allo specchio vedo solo la mia, di faccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ti fa strano?


Ma no, ognuno faccia ciò che crede e che si sente
Io se ho voglia ci flirto.
Poi mi fermo perchè non me ne frega andare avanti.
Ma non certo per rispetto a loro, che stanno facendo lo stesso con me.
Grandi e vaccinati.
Sarò stronza ma dico la verità


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


bella domanda...
comunque si, in linea di massima è scorretto... poi, secondo me, dipende sempre dai casi.


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


Ciò che dici è vero


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


Figurati che c'è pure chi se le legge tutte e poi commenta anche...


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me francamente non è mai importato un tubo di quello a cui frega la maggior parte della gente. Io quando mi guardo allo specchio vedo solo la mia, di faccia.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


Eh vabè..una volta tanto che rispondo seriamente....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Figurati che c'è pure chi se le legge tutte e poi commenta anche...


Si, e poi tipo per la milionesima volta  la faccia allo specchio, e l'onestà, e le amarene...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


hai una pippa  nuova di zecca da suggerirmi ?
in effetti sempre le stesse cose:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, e poi tipo per la milionesima volta la faccia allo specchio, e l'onestà, e le amarene...


qual'è il problema? Non ti pagano abbastanza? Hai messo le etichette su tutti i fagioli, anche quelli in basso?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai una pippa nuova di zecca da suggerirmi ?
> in effetti sempre le stesse cose:singleeye:


Ma fossi solo tu, è che ti vengono pure dietro.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, e poi tipo per la milionesima volta la faccia allo specchio, e l'onestà, e le amarene...


 e pitipi e patapa
apri un treddino nuovo e interessante ...eddai 
raccontaci le tue fantastiche performances


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qual'è il problema? Non ti pagano abbastanza? Hai messo le etichette su tutti i fagioli, anche quelli in basso?


Il problema? Tedio.


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, e poi tipo per la milionesima volta  la faccia allo specchio, e l'onestà, e le amarene...


Per me sono argomenti nuovi e in effetti ci si fa prendere...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema? Tedio.


essù (cit) stai buonino!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pitipi e patapa
> apri un treddino nuovo e interessante ...eddai
> *raccontaci le tue fantastiche performances*


Ti piacerebbe, zuzzurellona.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

dillo che ti piacciono i miei treddini moralistici , adori quando divido il bene dal male e il pane e i pesci


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Per me sono argomenti nuovi e in effetti ci si fa prendere...


Ma qua è come al cinema. Per te che sei andata allo spettacolo delle 22.00 è tutto nuovo, quelli che stanno dentro già da un pò sannl a memoria pure i dialoghi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua è come al cinema. Per te che sei andata allo spettacolo delle 22.00 è tutto nuovo, quelli che stanno dentro già da un pò sannl a memoria pure i dialoghi.


Parlaci delle tue esperienze con l'amarena.

Domani si fa il 20% di sconto su tutto, stai pronto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua è come al cinema. Per te che sei andata allo spettacolo delle 22.00 è tutto nuovo, quelli che stanno dentro già da un pò sannl a memoria pure i dialoghi.


vero.
però starebbe a quelli nuovi apportare argomenti interessanti, invece tu sei diventato già vecchio utente senza nulla dare tranne tanto amore per me.:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non siamo neanche qui a farci alibi su misura. E' il posto sbagliato:smile:





Anais ha detto:


> Ma ho capito. Ma come ho detto non è che si copula così...pronti attenti e viaaa.
> Da cosa nasce cosa. E allora a monte...bisognerebbe evitare di flirtare con un uomo o donna che ci attraggono, solo perchè sono sposati...e non si sa mai che poi ci si infatui e non ci si riesca a fermare?
> Ma comunque il termine "scorretto" lo associo a qualcosa di non legale, non autorizzato, di gioco sporco e disonesto.
> Non la vedo così. Se io corteggio un uomo sapendo che è impegnato con chi sto giocando sporco? Con la la sua donna? Con i suoi figli? Ma dai, alla maggior parte della gente non frega un tubo della vita altrui. Se poi quelle persone nemmeno le si conosce.
> ...


Sono due posizioni opposte. La responsabilità personale che limiti ha? Non è nostra responsabilità valutare le conseguenze dei nostri atti? Il tamponamento che si crea perché noi siamo passati con il rosso non ci riguarda? Flirtare è un comportamento naturale o è un modo per ricavare autostima infischiandosene delle conseguenze?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> Ma scusa, *mettiamo che una donna single si innamori di uno sposato.*
> Si potrà fare delle menate ma se si è messa in testa che lui è l'ammmore, ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi della moglie.
> Mica sono tutte riflessive e integerrime.
> ...


E' un'ipotesi che presuppone che l'innamoramento sia la conseguenza della freccia di cupido, senza alcuna responsabilità del colpito che deve invece ben frequentare quella persona per innamorarsene, e considera che in base a quello stato emotivo, non sentimentale sia chiaro, agisce egoisticamente incurante delle conseguenze, mettendo "il nobile sentimento" sopra a tutto, compreso il benessere dei figli di chi dice di amare e dell'amato stesso che non potrà che soffrire dal fallimento di un progetto di vita e dall'allontanamento dai figli.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


bhooo????
Ci sono delle tavole sul quale è scritto cosa lo è e cosa no?


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> però starebbe a quelli nuovi apportare argomenti interessanti, invece tu sei diventato già vecchio utente senza nulla dare tranne tanto amore per me.:singleeye:


Se non fosse per oscuro questo posto sarebbe la patria del tedio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua è come al cinema. Per te che sei andata allo spettacolo delle 22.00 è tutto nuovo, quelli che stanno dentro già da un pò sannl a memoria pure i dialoghi.


Cambia forum.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non fosse per oscuro questo posto sarebbe la patria del tedio.



     :up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhooo????
> Ci sono delle tavole sul quale è scritto cosa lo è e cosa no?


ora le scrivo


----------



## Annuccia (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Chi è il terzo attore?
> ne vedo due.
> E faccio il mio esempio.
> Ho broccolato Man.
> ...


è vero...spesso la porta è già aperta...certo la si potrebbe chiudere a chiave....se è aperta e non è casa tua potresti non entrare...ma con i se e con i ma...si arriva appunto qua...


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un'ipotesi che presuppone che l'innamoramento sia la conseguenza della freccia di cupido, senza alcuna responsabilità del colpito che deve invece ben frequentare quella persona per innamorarsene, e considera che in base a quello stato emotivo, non sentimentale sia chiaro, agisce egoisticamente incurante delle conseguenze, mettendo "il nobile sentimento" sopra a tutto, compreso il benessere dei figli di chi dice di amare e dell'amato stesso che non potrà che soffrire dal fallimento di un progetto di vita e dall'allontanamento dai figli.


Egoisticamente appunto.
E' da mò che lo dico.
Mi sembra diverso da scorretto


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Egoisticamente appunto.
> E' da mò che lo dico.
> Mi sembra diverso da scorretto


scoretto è scorretto, va bene correggo.
egoistico


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Credo che dal momento che tradisci l'unica vera persona della quale preoccuparti dovrebbe essere il tuo, di partner, e non quello dell'altra.
Nemmeno lo conosci, manco sai se magari ha delle belle colpe pure lui, se se lo merita, se magari gliele mette pure lui due belle corna...
A meno che l'altro/a non sia un tuo conoscente, un parente o una tua amica, situazione nella quale effettivamente verrebbero scrupoli a chiunque ed è "umano" evitare la cosa.
Però in effetti un conto è uno semplicemente fidanzato, o che frequenta un'altra persona; un conto è uno sposato con prole a seguito.
Sentirsi sulle spalle la possibilità di poter rovinare un matrimonio, con sceneggiate, cacciate via di casa e possibili divorzi, forse farebbe cambiare idea a qualcuno...
Anche se, ripeto, per come la vedo io, se uno sposato si fa l'amante, non è lei è che dovrebbe farsi problemi...


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono due posizioni opposte. La responsabilità personale che limiti ha? Non è nostra responsabilità valutare le conseguenze dei nostri atti? Il tamponamento che si crea perché noi siamo passati con il rosso non ci riguarda? Flirtare è un comportamento naturale o è un modo per ricavare autostima infischiandosene delle conseguenze?


Se io passo con il rosso e tampono...l'auto tamponata non ha avuto modo di decidere di non essere tamponata.
Perchè, appunto, io ho agito in maniera scorretta e lei (l'auto) si è trovata a subire il mio comportamento.
Se paragoni l'auto lesa alla moglie o al marito che flirta con altra persona, ci può stare. Ma chi passa con il rosso è il partner, non chi lo provola.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Credo che dal momento che tradisci *l'unica vera persona della quale preoccuparti dovrebbe essere il tuo, di partner, e non quello dell'altra.
> Nemmeno lo conosci, manco sai se magari ha delle belle colpe pure lui, se se lo merita, se magari gliele mette pure lui due belle corna...
> *A meno che l'altro/a non sia un tuo conoscente, un parente o una tua amica, situazione nella quale effettivamente verrebbero scrupoli a chiunque ed è "umano" evitare la cosa.
> Però in effetti un conto è uno semplicemente fidanzato, o che frequenta un'altra persona; un conto è uno sposato con prole a seguito.
> ...


a me questa cosa che degli sconosciuti non deve importare perplime abbastanza.
per lo stesso principio tu lasci un bagno pubblico in disordine, per dire?
se righi una macchina al parcheggio scappi?


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scoretto è scorretto, va bene correggo.
> egoistico


Ma no. 
Hai chiesto opinioni?
Io ho dato la mia.
Non trovo scorretta una persona che ne corteggia un'altra impegnata e ho cercato di spiegare perchè la penso così


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Per me, dipende.

Se ci provassi con Lothar non sentirei di essere scorretta verso la moglie. 
Se ci provassi con... bo... perplesso, o chiunque altro desideri essere fedele, sì.

Ma non sto dicendo che è più o meno scorretto. E' solo quello che proverei io.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Egoisticamente appunto.
> E' da mò che lo dico.
> Mi sembra diverso da scorretto


E' corretto essere egoisti? Cosa è scorretto?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me, dipende.
> 
> Se ci provassi con Lothar non sentirei di essere scorretta verso la moglie.
> Se ci provassi con... bo... perplesso, o chiunque altro desideri essere fedele, sì.
> ...


io ho sempre evitato gli uomini impegnati con altre come principio.
ma è proprio fare la civetta che non mi appartiene...avevo già problemi a scrollarmeli di dosso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


di propria iniziativa, assolutamente sì. se invece abbiamo l'altro partner abbandonato che svolge la sua vita in totale abbandono a se stesso, forse, fargli da amante ha una ragione socialmente valida.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho sempre evitato gli uomini impegnati con altre come principio.
> ma è proprio fare la civetta che non mi appartiene...avevo già problemi a scrollarmeli di dosso


Anch'io . Forse il problema è lì. Chi ha una scarsa autostima ha necessità di continue conferme che provoca come può.:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questa cosa che degli sconosciuti non deve importare perplime abbastanza.
> per lo stesso principio tu lasci un bagno pubblico in disordine, per dire?
> se righi una macchina al parcheggio scappi?


adesso scopro che è stata Babsi a segnarmi la portiera il mese scorso


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Spero che la faccine facciano cogliere l'ironia.


----------



## Gian (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io . Forse il problema è lì. Chi ha una scarsa autostima ha necessità di continue conferme che provoca come può.:carneval:


sei convinta di quello che hai scritto?
E questo vale per le donne ?
le famose donne civettuole sono poco convinte della loro bellezza?


grazie


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso scopro che è stata Babsi a segnarmi la portiera il mese scorso


vedi?
si comincia con una portiera e si finisce a letto col marito 
possibile che nessuno mi faccia notare che ho paragonato un bagno pubblico ad un uomo?speriamo mio marito non legga:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questa cosa che degli sconosciuti non deve importare perplime abbastanza.
> per lo stesso principio tu lasci un bagno pubblico in disordine, per dire?
> *se righi una macchina al parcheggio scappi*?



si
semplicemente perche mi sono stufata di lasciare biglietti quando mi capita e poi pagare ...visto e considerato che la mia macchina è sempre una riga unica e non ho mai visto un biglietto con numeri di telefono da poter contattare ....


poi diversamente cerco di comportarmi correttamente secondo i miei canoni di correttezza ...e secondo quello che mi è capitato lungo il 
cammin della vita...


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io . Forse il problema è lì. Chi ha una scarsa autostima ha necessità di continue conferme che provoca come può.:carneval:



Si può anche piacere semplicemnte perchè magari si è particolarmente carine, o solari, o allegre, spiritose o empatiche.
Non necessariamente flirtare vuol dire fare la civetta languida e sbattere gli occhioni. E nemmeno è sintomo di scarsa autostima.
Può bastare un sorriso sincero e spontaneo, un atteggiamento non rigido, la curiosità di ascoltare l'altro. Forse è quello che attira di più. Uomini e donne.
Forse perchè la gente, a volte, ha bisogno di allegria.
E può essere un gioco per entrambi che nel 90% dei casi si ferma a quattro chiacchiere e risate davanti a un caffè.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si può anche piacere semplicemnte perchè magari si è particolarmente carine, o solari, o allegre, spiritose o empatiche.
> Non necessariamente flirtare vuol dire fare la civetta languida e sbattere gli occhioni. E nemmeno è sintomo di scarsa autostima.
> Può bastare un sorriso sincero e spontaneo, un atteggiamento non rigido, la curiosità di ascoltare l'altro. Forse è quello che attira di più. Uomini e donne.
> Forse perchè la gente, a volte, ha bisogno di allegria.
> E può essere un gioco per entrambi che nel 90% dei casi si ferma a quattro chiacchiere e risate davanti a un caffè.



Quotone:up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si
> semplicemente *perche mi sono stufata di lasciare biglietti quando mi capita e poi pagare ...visto e considerato che la mia macchina è sempre una riga unica e non ho mai visto un biglietto con numeri di telefono da poter contattare ....
> 
> 
> ...


e se tutti però ci comportassimo con civiltà questo non succederebbe,però capisco che è più facile lasciarsi andare con questa giustificazione.
un po' per tutto


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si può anche piacere semplicemnte perchè magari si è particolarmente carine, o solari, o allegre, spiritose o empatiche.
> Non necessariamente flirtare vuol dire fare la civetta languida e sbattere gli occhioni. E nemmeno è sintomo di scarsa autostima.
> Può bastare un sorriso sincero e spontaneo, un atteggiamento non rigido, la curiosità di ascoltare l'altro. Forse è quello che attira di più. Uomini e donne.
> Forse perchè la gente, a volte, ha bisogno di allegria.
> E può essere un gioco per entrambi che nel 90% dei casi si ferma a quattro chiacchiere e risate davanti a un caffè.


quoto!


ps. anche se credo che Brunetta fosse ironica


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!
> 
> 
> ps. anche se credo che Brunetta fosse ironica


Rispondevo più che altro a Minerva e ho quotato una frase di Brunetta per attaccarmi al discorso


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questa cosa che degli sconosciuti non deve importare perplime abbastanza.
> per lo stesso principio tu lasci un bagno pubblico in disordine, per dire?
> se righi una macchina al parcheggio scappi?


Min, a parte che NON stavo parlando di me, ma in generale.
Io mi preoccupo sempre per gli altri, sia a me vicini che non, cerco sempre di dare una mano e non sono certo la classica egoista menefreghista che se ne fotte di tutto e tutti e bada solo ai cavoli suoi, disinteressandosi se ciò che fa può ledere ad un altro, per dire.
Al contrario, sono spesso troppo buona..a volte un po' di sano egoismo servirebbe, perchè più vado avanti più mi rendo conto che a star sempre ad aiutare e consigliare gli altri, rimani indietro e pure con un palmo di naso.
Cmq gli esempi che fai non c'azzeccano un tubo.
Io faccio parte di una civiltà, di conseguenza, secondo il principio del bene comune che non deve essere sporcato nè disdegnato, ma nemmeno mi viene in mente di zozzare un bagno per poi lasciarlo così, o di dar fuoco ad una foresta per il gusto mio di sentirmi una pazza piromane, insomma.
Ho dei principi, un'educazione, un'etica, se vogliamo.
Ma qui si parla di altro, su, non facciamo finta di nulla.
Se facciamo esempi così astratti, arriviamo a parlare del nulla.
In sintesi, tu dici che sarebbe bello, umano e giusto pensare e preoccuparci per tutti, ANCHE per persone che nemmeno conosciamo.
E io, in teoria, ti do' pure ragione, è un pensiero bello, nobile e gentile, ma purtroppo inapplicabile alla realtà di oggi.
Perchè tu forse non te ne rendi conto, ma qualunque cosa che fai, anche quando ti senti nel giusto, potrebbe potenzialmente nuocere a qualcuno, e nemmeno lo sai.
Un esempio, ti svegli scoglionata perchè hai litigato con tua figlia, e non saluti al vicino, questo già mezzo depresso si sente emarginato dal mondo intero; per prendere qualcosa di più fai uno straordinario di troppo proprio quando tua nipote voleva uscire con te; fai un complimento ad un'amica e l'altra con problemi di autostima si sente sminuita....per dirti, sono piccole cavolate, eppure...non si è perfetti, anche quando pensiamo di agire nel corretto e nel giusto, si può far danno a qualcuno.
Quando si compiono le nostre azioni quotidiane, che vadano dal semplice chiudere il rubinetto dell'acqua mentre ci si lava i denti per non sprecarne troppa all'aiutare il vicino con venti buste della spesa che torna dal super, non volendo con ogni nostro gesto potremmo fregarcene degli altri.
Non si può SEMPRE pensare a tutti, in ogni gesto che fai.
Puoi pensare a non deludere genitori, parenti, amici, amiche, fidanzato, marito, cane gatto conoscenti, MA è impossibile concepire una vita in cui ti preoccupi per chiunque, persino per persone che non conosci nè conoscerei mai, che non fanno parte della tua vita né mai ne faranno parte.
Ci sono persone cattive, min.
Egoiste di dentro, menefreghiste al massimo, egocentriche, montate di testa, nere, marce.
C'è davvero tanto schifo.
Con tutto il male che c'è oggi giorno, direi che se riusciamo ad impegnarci a non ferire i sentimenti di chi ci sta veramente a cuore, è già un bellissimo passo avanti, no?
Preferisco essere vicino ai miei genitori, vedere dal loro sorriso che non li deludo; rendermi conto che grazie alle mie parole ho fatto riprendere un'amica che si è appena lasciata col ragazzo, notare che mia cugina mi è riconoscente per tutte le volte che l'ho sostenuta nonostante tutto, adottare un bambino a distanza....piuttosto che stare a pensare che, in un'ipotetica relazione clandestina, se fossi l'amante di un uomo, dovrei essere IO a farmi scrupoli di coscienza  e sentirmi una merda di persona, e venire additata come una puttana senza cuore dalle mogli incazzate di turno...
No mi spiace, non ci sto.
Seppure io non sono MAI stata l'amante di uno uomo, nemmeno ci tengo e non me lo auguro; già ti dico che se fosse, non sarebbe questo a ledere la mia autostima, nè mi sentirei una persona schifosa, perché so che il mio valore viene da altro, punto.
(scusa l'intervento lungo )


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Aleggiano presunzione e moralismo nell'accezione peggiore del termine, brutta aria.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se tutti però ci comportassimo con civiltà questo non succederebbe,però capisco che è più facile lasciarsi andare con questa giustificazione.
> un po' per tutto



e comunque a parte tutto è pure rischiso ...
l'ultima volta che mi è successo era una piccola righetta sul paraurti su di un'auto nuova di zecca mi è dispiaciuto un casino ...ho lasciato numero di telefono con scuse annesse ....dico la riga si vedeva a malapena ....
la sera stessa mi chiama un signore per un incontro ...era un signore anziano
Ci siamo messi daccordo sul fatto di non usare assicurazione ma di farsi fare dei preventivi da vari carrozzieri che poi avrei pagato in contanti...da li sono partite una serie di telefonate per incontri sempre per discutere un preventivo e l'altro e per altre proposte di incontri e tutto questo è durato circa un anno anche dopo aver saldato il debito...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Aleggiano presunzione e moralismo nell'accezione peggiore del termine, brutta aria.


eh sì, c'è grossa crisi


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Aleggiano presunzione e moralismo nell'accezione peggiore del termine, brutta aria.


esatto...


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?



Gli uomini e le donne degli altri,titolo interessante,che sottintende la pratica lungimiranza di chi si scopazza le altrui vulve,senza tutto quel corollario di noiosi ed asfissianti gonfiamenti di scroto derivanti da tutto cio' che alla vulva sta intorno.
Pero' il titolo e' fortemente sessista e discriminatorio;gli omini sensibili potrebbero voler scrivere "Le donne e gli uomini delle altre".....cioe' se sia lecito discutere della perfida e sottile baldraccaggine di quelle che ci provano con uno che vedono o che sanno impegnato con un'altra,e che se fosse stato solo non se lo sarebbero cacato.
Cimenti per stomaci forti e palati poco  fini,che vengono ingaggiati da certe cavallerizze solo per mettere alla prova il proprio ego e l'altrui maschia pochezza,sventure che il malcapitato paghera' poi a caro prezzo,in un'unica rovinosa soluzione,oppure in comode rate a vita.
Potremmo quindi concludere che ( a volte) certe donne sian mosse da invidia e superbia,mentre certi uomini seguano il buon principio aureo della minima spesa accoppiata alla massima soddisfazione.
Ma sarebbe una chiosa sessista e discriminatoria,quindi faremo finta di non averla pensata.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Min, a parte che NON stavo parlando di me, ma in generale.
> Io mi preoccupo sempre per gli altri, sia a me vicini che non, cerco sempre di dare una mano e non sono certo la classica egoista menefreghista che se ne fotte di tutto e tutti e bada solo ai cavoli suoi, disinteressandosi se ciò che fa può ledere ad un altro, per dire.
> Al contrario, sono spesso troppo buona..a volte un po' di sano egoismo servirebbe, perchè più vado avanti più mi rendo conto che a star sempre ad aiutare e consigliare gli altri, rimani indietro e pure con un palmo di naso.
> Cmq gli esempi che fai non c'azzeccano un tubo.
> ...



quoto


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

no,ripeti con parole tue


lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,ripeti con parole tue



vuoi un riassunto perchè hai noia a leggere


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

riassunto:
ogniuno di noi è corretto secondo i propri paramentri


edit : o scorretto


edit2: ora mi guardo uomini e donne che almeno c'è da ridere


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> esatto...


Hai ragione. Purtroppo  Sembra talvolta che si vuole per forza trasformare questo luogo in una scuola coranica retta da Talebani della Rettitudine Morale oppure in un Ideale Luogo di Perdizione in cui tradire è lo sport nazionale. Vie di mezzo, piano della realtà, zero su zero. Peccato, ripeto


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> riassunto:
> ognuno di noi è corretto secondo i propri paramentri
> 
> 
> edit : o scorretto


eh già
:miiiii:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> riassunto:
> ogniuno di noi è corretto secondo i propri paramentri
> 
> 
> edit : o scorretto


e vorrei anche vedere come si possa essere corretti secondo i parametri di un altro. Ma io continuo a notare che parte prima la giustificazione della risposta. E la domanda mica è cattiva. Scorretto non rquivale a delinquente o peggio. E se volessi essere maliziosa... excusatio non petita...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Purtroppo  Sembra talvolta che si vuole per forza trasformare questo luogo in una scuola coranica retta da Talebani della Rettitudine Morale oppure in un Ideale Luogo di Perdizione in cui tradire è lo sport nazionale. Vie di mezzo, piano della realtà, zero su zero. Peccato, ripeto


esagerato.
....io sono una .basta che postiate voi anime libere e belle e questo luogo si illumina.
che tedio


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

il ragionamento, che non conoscendo l'altra/o, perciò non sta a me (come amante) 
sentirmi scorretto, non regge! Non regge proprio! Perché, instaurando un rapporto
con qualcuno che è legato, entriamo in quella vita! Ma che stiamo scherzando!

È proprio la base di questo ragionamento che puzza fino alle stelle!

Allarghiamo il discorso ... come ci comportiamo di fronte a certe scelte, quando acquistiamo ad esempio qualcosa?
Ahhh, giusto, non conosco quei bambini che lavorano in nero ...
Ahhh, giusto, non sono responsabile se la multinazionale rade al suolo le foreste ...
Ahhh, giusto, non sono responsabile di niente! Sono sempre gli altri!

È proprio in questi tempi invece, che dovremmo sentirci responsabili, per come vanno le cose! 

Il principio inizia nel piccolo!

Se si fà una scelta, ed è scorretta ... lo si può dire tranquillamente. 
Si può dire, io ho anteposto questo mio bisogno, desiderio, voglia ecc. 

Che sia ben chiaro. In alcune cose, io sono scorretta ... e ne sono consapevole!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Purtroppo  Sembra talvolta che si vuole per forza trasformare questo luogo in una scuola coranica retta da Talebani della Rettitudine Morale oppure in un Ideale Luogo di Perdizione in cui tradire è lo sport nazionale. Vie di mezzo, piano della realtà, zero su zero. Peccato, ripeto


a me invece talvolta sembra che a qualcuno tiri una fetta di culo(ops) a chiamare le cose con il loro nome. Qui. In forma anonima. Davanti a nick, manco a persone. Ah, dimenticavo, già... anche davanti a noi stessi.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esagerato.
> ....io sono una .basta che postiate voi anime libere e belle e questo luogo si illumina.
> che tedio


Ma tu pensi sempre che l'attenzione sia rivolta su di te? Ma ti autostimi molto proprio vero? Sei al centro del Mondo? Vedi, tu fai del sarcasmo verso Joey Blow ma in realtà sei uguale identica a lui. Il quale peraltro ha almeno una dote: non si tira indietro quando si tratta di arrivare allo scontro mentre tu lanci la pietra e ritiri la mano. Lo fai sempre. Vero? :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il ragionamento, che non conoscendo l'altra/o, perciò non sta a me (come amante)
> sentirmi scorretto, non regge! Non regge proprio! Perché, instaurando un rapporto
> ...


grande Sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi sempre che l'attenzione sia rivolta su di te? Ma ti autostimi molto proprio vero? Sei al centro del Mondo? Vedi, tu fai del sarcasmo verso Joey Blow ma in realtà sei uguale identica a lui. Il quale peraltro ha almeno una dote: non si tira indietro quando si tratta di arrivare allo scontro mentre tu lanci la pietra e ritiri la mano. Lo fai sempre. Vero? :smile:


era tanto che non leggevo della pietra:singleeye:
non vedo perché devo scontrarmi...certamente evito faccine sorridenti a sproposito quando qualcuno mi sta sulle balle


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me invece talvolta sembra che a qualcuno tiri una fetta di culo(ops) a chiamare le cose con il loro nome. Qui. In forma anonima. Davanti a nick, manco a persone. Ah, dimenticavo, già... anche davanti a noi stessi.


A me sembra che poi quando la discussione comincia a farsi più animata si serrino i ranghi ed allora gli amici con gli amici, chi la pensa così con chi la pensa allo stesso modo e dagli a chi mette la testa fuori dal sacco. O no? :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era tanto che non leggevo della pietra:singleeye:
> non vedo perché devo scontrarmi...certamente evito faccine sorridenti a sproposito quando qualcuno mi sta sulle balle


Sapessi quanto puoi stare sulle balle tu ma questo è un discorso diverso dal giudicare le persone, cosa che invece qui tu fai volutamente. Tu hai chiaramente scritto questo thread per porti su un piedistallo morale sopra gli altri. secondo me, beninteso. secondo altre di sicuro no :smile:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

finito le pietre mi ritiro per deliberare


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlaci delle tue esperienze con l'amarena.
> 
> Domani si fa il 20% di sconto su tutto, stai pronto.





Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> però starebbe a quelli nuovi apportare argomenti interessanti, invece tu sei diventato già vecchio utente senza nulla dare tranne tanto amore per me.:singleeye:


Ma perchè siete tanto interessate alle mie esperienze? E paraltro, cosa dovrei dare? Cosa date voialtre due, esattamente?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Credo che dal momento che tradisci l'unica vera persona della quale preoccuparti dovrebbe essere il tuo, di partner, e non quello dell'altra.
> Nemmeno lo conosci, manco sai se magari ha delle belle colpe pure lui, se se lo merita, se magari gliele mette pure lui due belle corna...
> A meno che l'altro/a non sia un tuo conoscente, un parente o una tua amica, situazione nella quale effettivamente verrebbero scrupoli a chiunque ed è "umano" evitare la cosa.
> Però in effetti un conto è uno semplicemente fidanzato, o che frequenta un'altra persona; un conto è uno sposato con prole a seguito.
> ...



il neretto lo sostengo da sempre infatti.
Ognuno si deve preoccupare dei partners suoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia forum.



Ma tu sei stracontenta di arrovellarti sempre sulle solite minchiate? 



No dai. Non rispondere, era retorica.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stracontenta di arrovellarti sempre sulle solite minchiate?
> 
> 
> 
> No dai. Non rispondere, era retorica.


proponi però


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Dai*

Però vi punzecchiate ma nessun sano litigio,vorrei leggere insulti al vetriolo,insulti creativi,minacce,invece nulla,che palle.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> proponi però


Ti piacciono le melanzane?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me sembra che poi quando la discussione comincia a farsi più animata si serrino i ranghi ed allora gli amici con gli amici, chi la pensa così con chi la pensa allo stesso modo e dagli a chi mette la testa fuori dal sacco. O no? :smile:


ma no, dài. Oggettivamente leggendo il 3d è evidente un atteggiamento sulla difensiva. Io a Farfalla che ha detto che secondo lei non è un atteggiamento scorretto non ho mica detto nulla: lei la pensa così, io no. Ma se ci vogliamo confrontare, e questo è un luogo abbastanza buono per poterlo fare perchè nessuno ci mette la sua faccia, dobbiamo essere onesti e buttare giù le carte. Inutile addurre a giustificazione l'invasione delle cavallette o la pioggia delle rane o il malcostume imperante. Perchè se non vogliamo confrontarci basta un click.  O no?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi sempre che l'attenzione sia rivolta su di te? Ma ti autostimi molto proprio vero? Sei al centro del Mondo? Vedi,* tu fai del sarcasmo verso Joey Blow ma in realtà sei uguale identica a lui.* Il quale peraltro ha almeno una dote: non si tira indietro quando si tratta di arrivare allo scontro mentre tu lanci la pietra e ritiri la mano. Lo fai sempre. Vero? :smile:


Eccomeno.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il ragionamento, che non conoscendo l'altra/o, perciò non sta a me (come amante)
> sentirmi scorretto, non regge! Non regge proprio! Perché, instaurando un rapporto
> ...


Però qui stiamo discutendo verso a chi siamo stati scorretti
Io mi sento scorretta verso mio marito sempre detto.
Verso l'altra non mi sento responsabile per la scelta che ha fatto suo marito. Mi spiace
Poi ogni storia è a se questo è sicuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè siete tanto interessate alle mie esperienze? E paraltro, cosa dovrei dare? Cosa date voialtre due, esattamente?


io nulla ... volevo solo sapere dell'amarena ma se è troppo personale chiedo scusa.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, dài. Oggettivamente leggendo il 3d è evidente un atteggiamento sulla difensiva. Io a Farfalla che ha detto che secondo lei non è un atteggiamento scorretto non ho mica detto nulla: lei la pensa così, io no. Ma se ci vogliamo confrontare, e questo è un luogo abbastanza buono per poterlo fare perchè nessuno ci mette la sua faccia, dobbiamo essere onesti e buttare giù le carte. Inutile addurre a giustificazione l'invasione delle cavallette o la pioggia delle rane o il malcostume imperante. Perchè se non vogliamo confrontarci basta un click. O no?


Ma io direi quello che dico anche mettendoci la faccia. A parte che in molti qui sanno che faccio ho


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io direi quello che dico anche mettendoci la faccia. A parte che in molti qui sanno che faccio ho


Da culo?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io nulla ... volevo solo sapere dell'amarena ma se è troppo personale chiedo scusa.


Ma non adesso o tu. In genere non è mica la prima volta che Minni o altre mi chiedono delle mie "esperienze". Tu mantieniti sopra ogni sospetto così quando ti guardi alla specchio poi ti piaci e sei onesta e retta. Brava. 
L'amarena mi piace. Penso che amarena e vaniglia sia un dei connubbi migliori dell'universo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io . Forse il problema è lì. *Chi ha una scarsa autostima ha necessità di continue conferme che provoca come può.*:carneval:



:sbatti:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io nulla ... volevo solo sapere dell'amarena ma se è troppo personale chiedo scusa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che ...


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, dài. Oggettivamente leggendo il 3d è evidente un atteggiamento sulla difensiva. Io a Farfalla che ha detto che secondo lei non è un atteggiamento scorretto non ho mica detto nulla: lei la pensa così, io no. Ma se ci vogliamo confrontare, e questo è un luogo abbastanza buono per poterlo fare perchè nessuno ci mette la sua faccia, dobbiamo essere onesti e buttare giù le carte. Inutile addurre a giustificazione l'invasione delle cavallette o la pioggia delle rane o il malcostume imperante. Perchè se non vogliamo confrontarci basta un click.  O no?


Ma infatti scusa.
Per me anche non è un atteggiamento scorretto.
E non capisco cpsa c'entri essere onesto e buttare giù le carte. Se uno pensa che non lo sia...lo pensa onestamente.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, dài. Oggettivamente leggendo il 3d è evidente un atteggiamento sulla difensiva. Io a Farfalla che ha detto che secondo lei non è un atteggiamento scorretto non ho mica detto nulla: lei la pensa così, io no. Ma se ci vogliamo confrontare, e questo è un luogo abbastanza buono per poterlo fare perchè nessuno ci mette la sua faccia, dobbiamo essere onesti e buttare giù le carte. Inutile addurre a giustificazione* l'invasione delle cavallette o la pioggia delle rane o il malcostume imperante.* Perchè se non vogliamo confrontarci basta un click.  O no?


Blues brothers vero ? :up: Non era poi tanto anonimo il destinatario del mio post, infatti che doveva intendere ha inteso benissimo. E non eri tu :smile: Tu - anche giustamente - tendi a schierarti con una vecchia amica, il che è assolutamente normale, no problem, Sbri. :up:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io direi quello che dico anche mettendoci la faccia. A parte che in molti qui sanno che faccio ho


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non adesso o tu. In genere non è mica la prima volta che Minni o altre mi chiedono delle mie "esperienze". Tu mantieniti sopra ogni sospetto così quando ti guardi alla specchio poi ti piaci e sei onesta e retta. Brava.
> L'amarena mi piace. Penso che amarena e vaniglia sia un dei connubbi migliori dell'universo.


ehm.
a parte quello aborro amarena e vaniglia, meglio per te che ti lascio tutto il cestino
poi non ho detto quello in verde. però fa lo stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Continuo a pensarci, ma non arrivo a una conclusione.

Nota: tutto quel che segue sono situazioni ipotetiche in cui ho cercato di immedesimarmi.

Se il tizio, impegnato, non vuole, non c'è nulla e poi nulla che io possa fare, neppure danza del ventre con le nappine sui capezzoli che girano come ruote sbrilluccicanti e referenze scritte dai miei uomini di quanto figa sono a letto, più dieci libri porno scritti da me.
Detto questo...

Se il tizio tentenna... mi sento scorretta. Lo sto tentando. La retta via è difficile, tentarlo lo sento sbagliato. Lo metto in condizione di sentirsi male con se stesso.
No, al momento non sento nulla per la compagna. In quel momento non esiste.

Se il tizio è desideroso in partenza... razionalmente direi che è scorretto, ma il mio stomaco non sente il minimo senso di colpa. Non penso minimamente alla sua compagna.

Se col tizio desideroso ho instaurato una relazione di lungo corso, e vedo che toglie tempo alla famiglia... cominciano a venirmi gli scrupoli.
Con i quali magari convivo senza problemi, ma comincerei a sentirlo come scorretto.
Questo solo se penso che sono io che ho cambiato gli equilibri che aveva prima in casa. Altrimenti, temo che non lo sentirei come scorretto.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm.
> a parte quello aborro amarena e vaniglia, meglio per te che ti lascio tutto il cestino
> poi non ho detto quello in verde. però fa lo stesso.


Mannò che non l'hai detto, lo dico io. Ed ho pure ragione, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si può anche piacere semplicemnte perchè magari si è particolarmente carine, o solari, o allegre, spiritose o empatiche.
> Non necessariamente flirtare vuol dire fare la civetta languida e sbattere gli occhioni. E nemmeno è sintomo di scarsa autostima.
> Può bastare un sorriso sincero e spontaneo, un atteggiamento non rigido, la curiosità di ascoltare l'altro. Forse è quello che attira di più. Uomini e donne.
> Forse perchè la gente, a volte, ha bisogno di allegria.
> E può essere un gioco per entrambi che nel 90% dei casi si ferma a quattro chiacchiere e risate davanti a un caffè.



super quotone maximo e global


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non adesso o tu. In genere non è mica la prima volta che Minni o altre mi chiedono delle mie "esperienze". Tu mantieniti sopra ogni sospetto così quando ti guardi alla specchio poi ti piaci e sei onesta e retta. Brava.
> L'amarena mi piace. Penso che amarena e vaniglia sia un dei connubbi migliori dell'universo.


ma che me frega delle tue esperienze?
ti prendevo in giro perché ti piace tanto vantarti delleperformances
non mi ero ritirata?
sì, ho deliberato: a morte tutti i traditori!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io direi quello che dico anche mettendoci la faccia. A parte che in molti qui sanno che faccio ho





oscuro ha detto:


> Da culo?:rotfl:


vabbè Farfy... se tu gliele alzi... poi lui schiaccia. Ma così è troppo facile:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò che non l'hai detto, lo dico io. *Ed ho pure ragione, che te lo dico a fare*.


ma patatone, sei pure ridondante. Ti hai ragione per definizione.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma che me frega delle tue esperienze?
> ti prendevo in giro perché ti piace tanto vantarti delleperformances
> *non mi ero ritirata?
> sì, ho deliberato: a morte tutti i traditori!


See. E comunque, non è che mi vanto. Racconto cose su un thread specifico. Cioè, se si parla di scopate parlo di quello che m capita o è capitato. Poi, ovviamente, a) non racconto mai di me e b) se lo faccio è solo per vantarmi. Bella lì.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Cmq ci sono donne -e uomini immagino- il cui continuo desiderio di piacere si fonda effettivamente su una carenza di autostima.

Una mia amica era così, tale e quale. Bella, molto bella, alta, simpatica... eppure non stava bene con se stessa.
E in compagnia mista, i maschi DOVEVANO guardare lei. Ci sono state situazioni in cui mi sono addirittura sentita in imbarazzo per lei, esagerava davvero, alle volte era... patetica. Nonostante il suo notevolissimo personale e potenziale.
Pur di avere, subito, immediatamente, l'attenzione maschile, spegneva il cervello ed entrava in modalità troietta. Ma in modo brutto...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma patatone, sei pure ridondante. Ti hai ragione per definizione.


Patatone è coso lì.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però qui stiamo discutendo verso a chi siamo stati scorretti
> Io mi sento scorretta verso mio marito sempre detto.
> Verso l'altra non mi sento responsabile per la scelta che ha fatto suo marito. Mi spiace
> Poi ogni storia è a se questo è sicuro


Ciao,

no problem ...
certo non sono io a dirti come ti devi sentire ...

io mi sento così. e non importa in che ambito della vita.
se un mio comportamento CONSAPEVOLE, fa male ad un'altra persona, 
io di questo ne devo essere consapevole ... non sentirmi una schifezza, o svalutata come persona. 

solo una mia opinione ...

senza giudizio ... solo verso le scuse! quelle le trovo peggio che tutto il resto!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Blues brothers vero ?* :up: Non era poi tanto anonimo il destinatario del mio post, infatti che doveva intendere ha inteso benissimo. E non eri tu :smile: Tu - anche giustamente - tendi a schierarti con una vecchia amica, il che è assolutamente normale, no problem, Sbri. :up:


certo


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Farfy... se tu gliele alzi... poi lui schiaccia. Ma così è troppo facile:rotfl:


Fino ad oggi al di la di tante chiacchere nessuna mi h alzato nulla,sarà una questione di massa?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Patatone è coso lì.


sei geloso?(non di me, ovviamente) penserò a un nomignolo tutto per te.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le *melanzane?*


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però qui stiamo discutendo verso a chi siamo stati scorretti
> Io mi sento scorretta verso mio marito sempre detto.
> Verso l'altra non mi sento responsabile per la scelta che ha fatto suo marito. Mi spiace
> Poi ogni storia è a se questo è sicuro



:quoto:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da culo?:rotfl:


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Farfy... se tu gliele alzi... poi lui schiaccia. Ma così è troppo facile:rotfl:



In effetti...........ma era tutto il giorno che non lo leggevo, speravo di scamparla:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, dài. Oggettivamente leggendo il 3d è evidente un atteggiamento sulla difensiva. Io a Farfalla che ha detto che secondo lei non è un atteggiamento scorretto non ho mica detto nulla: lei la pensa così, io no. Ma se ci vogliamo confrontare, e questo è un luogo abbastanza buono per poterlo fare perchè nessuno ci mette la sua faccia, dobbiamo essere onesti e buttare giù le carte. Inutile addurre a giustificazione l'invasione delle cavallette o la pioggia delle rane o il malcostume imperante. Perchè se non vogliamo confrontarci basta un click.  O no?


Sbri, e io ho risposto.
Il fatto che lo abbia fatto come sempre a modo mio, magari con una risposta lunga, mica vuol dire che ho la coda di paglia.
Perchè ripeto, non sono mai stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, punto.
Quindi non c'ho proprio nulla da nascondere.
Ma ho detto, che, se fosse, non mi preoccuperei tanto della sua, di moglie, quanto del mio, di marito(quando e se ce l'avrò).
E ho anche ribadito che non mi sentirei una persona peggiore o schifosa per questo, quanto piuttosto mi ci sentirei se mancassi di rispetto e facessi del male a chi ho davvero vicino, e a chi deve avere a che fare con me nella realtà, non nell'astratto.
Che ognuno si sbrighi le beghe a casa sua, insomma.
Provo a mettermi nei panni di una moglie che scopre che il marito ha l'amante.
No, mi spiace, io nel caso vostro non attribuirei colpe all'amante, pensando che solo per questo è automaticamente una cattiva persona, scorretta e corrotta, o una infima tentatrice, ma me la prenderei con lui, che bimbo non è e ha fatto le sue scelte.
Poi certo, se dovessi per assurdo conoscerla non è che potrei dire che la guarderei con simpatia, e che cominceremmo ad uscire insieme diventando come sorelle(anche se nella vita, non si sa mai...).
L'unica situazione in cui mi sembrerebbe lecito prendermela con lei, è se fosse una mia amica, o una mia parente.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che me frega delle tue esperienze?
> ti prendevo in giro perché ti piace tanto vantarti delleperformances
> non mi ero ritirata?
> sì, ho deliberato: *a morte tutti i traditori!*



:scared:


paura fifa


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei geloso?(non di me, ovviamente) penserò a un nomignolo tutto per te.


Non me ne frega niente, è solo per chiarezza.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sbri, e io ho risposto.
> Il fatto che lo abbia fatto come sempre a modo mio, magari con una risposta lunga, mica vuol dire che ho la coda di paglia.
> Perchè ripeto, non sono mai stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, punto.
> Quindi non c'ho proprio nulla da nascondere.
> ...



esatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi al di la di tante chiacchere *nessuna *mi h alzato nulla,sarà una questione di massa?:rotfl:


beh... se proprio nessuna... non è mica una cosa bella, sai? Perchè qualunque massa si alza, basta usare la leva giusta, così dicono


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

ma chi ha detto che bisogna prendersela con l'amante? 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma chi ha detto che bisogna prendersela con l'amante?
> 
> sienne


Se leggi la maggior parte degli interventi, sono queste zoccole che vanno in giro in tacchi , scollate o  che broccolano su fb che fanno cadere nella rete questi poveri ometti
Oddio, in tempi passati qualcuno che non scrive più sosteneva la stessa cosa rivolta a un certo tipo di uomini


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sbri, e io ho risposto.
> Il fatto che lo abbia fatto come sempre a modo mio, magari con una risposta lunga, mica vuol dire che ho la coda di paglia.
> Perchè ripeto, non sono mai stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, punto.
> Quindi non c'ho proprio nulla da nascondere.
> ...


Babsi... la domanda era un'altra.
Non si parla di colpe
Non si parla di giudizio sulla persona (cattiva, infima, colpevole)
Nessuno se la prende con nessuno
La domanda era molto più banale: ci provi con un uomo sapendo che è sposato; se dovessi dare un giudizio su questa azione, diresti che è corretta o che è scorretta?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

non lo so:singleeye:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma chi ha detto che bisogna prendersela con l'amante?
> 
> sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Babsi... la domanda era un'altra.
> Non si parla di colpe
> Non si parla di giudizio sulla persona (cattiva, infima, colpevole)
> Nessuno se la prende con nessuno
> La domanda era molto più banale: ci provi con un uomo sapendo che è sposato; se dovessi dare un giudizio su questa azione, diresti che è corretta o che è scorretta?


Scorretta con chi? Ma che ragionamento eh? Cioè: ma come minchia vi può anche solo venire in mente che provandoci con uno/a sposato/a si possa essere scorretti con qualcuno (sempre se non si conosca o non si è in qualche rapporto con l'altro/a, ovviamente)? Ma quante paranoie vi fate? Gesù.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Ma scusate, ma veramente non voglio polemizzare e detto questo taccio, ma come si fa a dire che la domanda così come formulata non implica un giudizio di valutazione già di per se' negativo. Ma suvvia


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se leggi la maggior parte degli interventi, sono queste zoccole che vanno in giro in tacchi , scollate o che broccolano su fb che fanno cadere nella rete questi poveri ometti
> Oddio, in tempi passati qualcuno che non scrive più sosteneva la stessa cosa rivolta a un certo tipo di uomini


ma... era... nell'altro 3d


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

pena di morte per gli adulteri!


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ma veramente non voglio polemizzare e detto questo taccio, ma come si fa a dire che la domanda così come formulata non implica un giudizio di valutazione già di per se' negativo. Ma suvvia


Ecco...
Comunque alla fine non ho capito la domanda e ho dato risposte a cazzo.
:mrgreen:

E a broccolare Man io non mi sono sentita scorretta come lo intendete voi (non tu)
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ma veramente non voglio polemizzare e detto questo taccio, ma come si fa a dire che la domanda così come formulata non implica un giudizio di valutazione già di per se' negativo. Ma suvvia


chissà se Gabriele ha il pipino...:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scorretta con chi? Ma che ragionamento eh? Cioè: ma come minchia vi può anche solo venire in mente che provandoci con uno/a sposato/a si possa essere scorretti con qualcuno (sempre se non si conosca o non si è in qualche rapporto con l'altro/a, ovviamente)? Ma quante paranoie vi fate? Gesù.


quindi la tua risposta è no. Bravo broccolino. (ti piace broccolino?)


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... era... nell'altro 3d



Uffa....i due argomenti si accavallano.....
Sempre a correggermi tu


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Babsi... la domanda era un'altra.
> Non si parla di colpe
> Non si parla di giudizio sulla persona (cattiva, infima, colpevole)
> Nessuno se la prende con nessuno
> *La domanda era molto più banale: ci provi con un uomo sapendo che è sposato*; se dovessi dare un giudizio su questa azione, diresti che è corretta o che è scorretta?


ah era questa la domanda?
ovvio che no
io avevo inteso anche oltre, e cioè se accetto inviti vari da uno sposato: sempre no
il caffè al bar va bene, e ci mancherebbe, l'invito a cena o ad andare chissà dove invece no


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...
> Comunque alla fine non ho capito la domanda e ho dato risposte a cazzo.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 perché pensi che tu sia libera di avere una relazizone con un uomo sposato e con quattro figli?
cioè lo sei, certo.perché credi di non dover avere scrupoli? (è una domanda non polemica ma atta:mrgreen:a capire il tuo punto di vista


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e vorrei anche vedere come si possa essere corretti secondo i parametri di un altro. Ma io continuo a notare che parte prima la giustificazione della risposta. E la domanda mica è cattiva. Scorretto non rquivale a delinquente o peggio. E se volessi essere maliziosa... excusatio non petita...


la domanda non è cattiva...
SECONDO ME non ha senso proprio...
Non sono giustificazioni dipende proprio da tanti fattori personali...
ti faccio un esempio di come sono  fatta io :
quando una donna di è messa in mezzo tra me e mio marito di sicuro non ho considerato scorretta lei ma lui che gli e la permesso e scorretta io che l'ho trascurato...
Al contrario mi sentirei scorretta nel sentirmi io una terza...
non so se mi spiego è complicato ma non è che è sempre o così o cola...
IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Babsi... la domanda era un'altra.
> Non si parla di colpe
> Non si parla di giudizio sulla persona (cattiva, infima, colpevole)
> Nessuno se la prende con nessuno
> La domanda era molto più banale: *ci provi con un uomo sapendo che è sposato*; se dovessi dare un giudizio su questa azione, diresti che è corretta o che è scorretta?


Per provarci intendi prendere l'iniziativa?
No. Non lo farei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la domanda non è cattiva...
> SECONDO ME non ha senso proprio...
> Non sono giustificazioni dipende proprio da tanti fattori personali...
> ti faccio un esempio di come sono fatta io :
> ...


è sempre colpa tua insomma. Allora... ha ragione tuo marito:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se leggi la maggior parte degli interventi, sono queste zoccole che vanno in giro in tacchi , scollate o  che broccolano su fb che fanno cadere nella rete questi poveri ometti
> Oddio, in tempi passati qualcuno che non scrive più sosteneva la stessa cosa rivolta a un certo tipo di uomini



Ciao,

OK ... se si ha questo retroscena, capisco certi interventi e reazioni. 

Secondo me, sanno entrambi cosa fanno (rimanendo in linea generale). 

Sono scuse! Sono fesserie! Chi pensa così ... mah, strana visione delle cose,
non riesco a seguire - scusate la mia ignoranza. 

Vedi, io sono stata tradita. Me la sono presa a modo mio con il mio compagno. 
Sicuramente non con la sua amante. Però, nulla toglie, che lei sapeva che io esistevo.
Si è intromessa nella mia vita ... 

Per me, sono cose ... scollegate l'una con l'altra. Anche se centrano ... 

Forse è meglio, che me ne stia zitta ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK ... se si ha questo retroscena, capisco certi interventi e reazioni.
> 
> ...


Ma no, perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi la tua risposta è no. Bravo broccolino. (ti piace broccolino?)


No.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è sempre colpa tua insomma. Allora... ha ragione tuo marito:mrgreen:



No sai cos'è ...
che prima qualcuno si prende la colpa e prima si finisce di discutere :mrgreen:

Sembra ironia ma è filosofia di vita...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

però ancora una risposta vera non c'è stata.
voglio dire: è più colpevole lui,va bene
succede nella vita, ok
datti all'ippica
....
qualcuno può essere più convincente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Peccato, ma te ne farai una ragione, vedrai.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ancora una risposta vera non c'è stata.
> voglio dire: è più colpevole lui,va bene
> succede nella vita, ok
> datti all'ippica
> ...


A morte le mezzane tradite madri di famiglia citrulle. A morte quelle che s'incontrano CON LE FIGLIE. Gesù.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


ti infili dove c'è già un varco.  almeno in potenza.

quindi,parlare di scorrettezza mi suona ozioso


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Peccato, ma te ne farai una ragione, vedrai.



Che chiedi a fare allora? E poi io già murena come soprannome.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché pensi che tu sia libera di avere una relazizone con un uomo sposato e con quattro figli?
> cioè lo sei, certo.perché credi di non dover avere scrupoli? (*è una domanda non polemica ma atta:mrgreen:a capire il tuo punto di vista*


perchè non chiedo lo stato di famiglia di chi voglio portarmi a letto.
Perchè i quattro figli sono i suoi, non certo i miei e tocca a lui/lei curarsi di loro.
Idem per la moglie/marito.
Io mi occupo, al limite, di chi ho a casa io.

E poi esiste sempre il no grazie, anche se ammetto che quando punto qualcuno da portarmi a letto non mi fermo davanti a nulla e uso anche  narcotici,  corde e minacce di sterminio varie.
Oltre tacchi e scollature ovviamente.

 E il neretto è una minchiata, perchè con la tua intelligenza, dire che non è una domanda polemica ma atta:mrgreen::mrgreen: a capire il mio punto di vista dopo più di un anno che scrivo qui.
Fa ridere.
Forse ci possono credere solo i nuovi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ancora una risposta vera non c'è stata.
> voglio dire: è più colpevole lui,va bene
> succede nella vita, ok
> datti all'ippica
> ...


Convincente su che?


Nessuno va a spasso con ghigno malefico e mano adunca ridendo satanicamente "Uahahahahah come sono cattivo.... hahahahaha!!!!"
Nessuno va in giro dicendo "Uh che bello oggi sono scorretto ullallà-lallà che soddisfazione!"

La verità è che ognuno di noi ha i propri livelli di tolleranza alla correttezza o scorrettezza. Ognuno li sente a modo suo. Chi dopo attenta riflessione e per convinzione, chi per comodità -se non ci penso e non so di essere scorretto non sono scorretto- chi per abitudine -per debolezza ed egoismo sono stato scorretto, ma ora che è passato un mese non lo percepisco più come tale.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *perchè non chiedo lo stato di famiglia di chi voglio portarmi a letto*.
> Perchè i quattro figli sono i suoi, non certo i miei e tocca a lui/lei curarsi di loro.
> Idem per la moglie/marito.
> Io mi occupo, al limite, di chi ho a casa io.
> ...


Sbriciolata, nel remotissimo caso, lo farebbe eccome. Quello più le analisi del sangue recenti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


Scorretto, per chi prova ad infilarsi, può essere sinonimo di indelicato, verso sé e gli altri.
Scorretto, per chi viene tentato, può essere sononimo di sleale, verso la preda e il tradito.
Scorretto, per chi viene tradito, può essere sinonimo di figlio di puttana, verso il compagno e il compare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Convincente su che?
> 
> 
> *Nessuno va a spasso con ghigno malefico e mano adunca ridendo satanicamente "Uahahahahah come sono cattivo.... hahahahaha!!!!"
> ...


io lo faccio, a volte.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io lo faccio, a volte.



Cazzo.

Una intera costruzione filosofica e me la distruggi così con due parole.

Mizzica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, nel remotissimo caso, lo farebbe eccome. Quello più *le analisi del sangue recenti*.


quelle sì, mica sono scema.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Babsi... la domanda era un'altra.
> Non si parla di colpe
> Non si parla di giudizio sulla persona (cattiva, infima, colpevole)
> Nessuno se la prende con nessuno
> La domanda era molto più banale: ci provi con un uomo sapendo che è sposato; se dovessi dare un giudizio su questa azione, diresti che è corretta o che è scorretta?


neanche io non avevo capito la domanda ...
allora bhó ...
Mi astengo mentre aspetto le tavole di Minni:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> 
> Una intera costruzione filosofica e me la distruggi così con due parole.
> 
> Mizzica.


eppure è vero, mano adunca e tutto. Devi vedere come scappano.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quelle sì, mica sono scema.


Massì, ma 'ndò vai co' quella testa tu.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> neanche io non avevo capito la domanda ...
> allora bhó ...
> Mi astengo mentre aspetto le tavole di Minni:mrgreen:



manco io avevo capito un cazzo.
per le tavole passo


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eppure è vero, mano adunca e tutto. *Devi vedere come scappano*.



Immagino... oh, se immagino.... 



:mrgreen:


Un video è chiedere troppo? 

"Fra, se non smetti di dimenarti come una biscia e non ti lavi i denti... ti faccio vedere il filmato di zietta Sbri!!!"


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no, perchè?


Ciao

mi spiego un po' male ... 
e quando è così, si può scegliere un termine errato ... 
che fa capire completamente un'altra cosa ... 
poi iniziano i casini ..

sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè non chiedo lo stato di famiglia di chi voglio portarmi a letto.
> Perchè i quattro figli sono i suoi, non certo i miei e tocca a lui/lei curarsi di loro.
> Idem per la moglie/marito.
> Io mi occupo, al limite, di chi ho a casa io.
> ...


ho capito.
non era atta?forse no:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

comunque non si fa così, ecco:mrgreen:'


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè non chiedo lo stato di famiglia di chi voglio portarmi a letto.
> Perchè i quattro figli sono i suoi, non certo i miei e tocca a lui/lei curarsi di loro.
> Idem per la moglie/marito.
> Io mi occupo, al limite, di chi ho a casa io.
> ...



Bhe insomma lo stato di famiglia io lo chiederei ...
mica mi voglio trovare una come Alice che vuole farmi passare dei 
brutti 10minuti...:scared:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhe insomma lo stato di famiglia io lo chiederei ...
> mica mi voglio trovare una come Alice che vuole farmi passare dei
> brutti 10minuti...:scared:




ahahahahahaha che kreti!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

```

```



perplesso ha detto:


> ti infili dove c'è già un varco. almeno in potenza.
> 
> quindi,parlare di scorrettezza mi suona ozioso


:up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè non chiedo lo stato di famiglia di chi voglio portarmi a letto.
> *Perchè i quattro figli sono i suoi, non certo i miei e tocca a lui/lei curarsi di loro*.
> Idem per la moglie/marito.
> Io mi occupo, al limite, di chi ho a casa io.
> ...


non ci avevo pensato:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato:mrgreen:


Ma questo per dire che quella che rimorchiò tuo marito è stata scorretta con te?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo per dire che quella che rimorchiò tuo marito è stata scorretta con te?


scherzi?
a me chiedono tutte il permesso .educazione innanzi tutto!


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

comportamenti corretti e scorretti ... 

ora sono dovuta correre in giardino ... un uomo si stava alleggerendo la viscica.

busso alle spalle ... gli viene un colpo. si tira la lampo ... 

inizia a balbettare ... a scusarsi ... pensava che fosse una casa di vacanze ... 

ma come pensa certa gente!!!!!

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scherzi?
> a me chiedono tutte il permesso .educazione innanzi tutto!


E come ti fa a venire in mente una scemenza simile? Cioè, boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> comportamenti corretti e scorretti ...
> 
> ...


Che bussi alle spalle? Dovevi prenderlo a sassate da lontano.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come ti fa a venire in mente una scemenza simile? Cioè, boh.


ma perché sei ancora qui e non ti spremi le meningi per dimostrarmi quali sono gli argomenti interessanti?


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà se Gabriele ha il pipino...:singleeye:


Ma Gabriele non era quello SENZA Pipino? E la reputazione di Gabriele è bella che fottuta, n'est pas amica mia? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> comportamenti corretti e scorretti ...
> 
> ...


Una casa vacanze con il bagno nature?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma Gabriele non era quello SENZA Pipino? E la reputazione di Gabriele è bella che fottuta, n'est pas amica mia? :mrgreen:


potremmo parlarne per ore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Una casa vacanze con il bagno nature?:mrgreen:


cosa c'è di meglio di una pisciatina fatta all'aria aperta e sull'erba ciularina? :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che bussi alle spalle? Dovevi prenderlo a sassate da lontano.



Non ci ho proprio pensato. Mi devo decidere, a divenire più aggressiva ... 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Una casa vacanze con il bagno nature?:mrgreen:


Ciao Luna

ha scelto un ficus, che con la vegetazione qui non centra nulla ... 
speriamo che almeno ... ora si secchi!

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa c'è di meglio di una pisciatina fatta all'aria aperta e sull'erba ciularina? :mrgreen:



Ups.

Fai pipì dove poi ci si stende a fare l'amore? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Fai pipì dove poi ci si stende a fare l'amore? :mrgreen:


non so perchè ma mi aspettavo questa domanda 

sei stata anche rapida nella risposta 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Fai pipì dove poi ci si stende a fare l'amore? :mrgreen:


me lo stavo chiedendo pure io... paese che vai...usanza che trovi, ma è bene conoscerle


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo stavo chiedendo pure io... paese che vai...usanza che trovi, ma è bene conoscerle


eccone un'altra...

chi manca ancora? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa c'è di meglio di una pisciatina fatta all'aria aperta e sull'erba ciularina? :mrgreen:



Niente ovviamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccone un'altra...
> 
> chi manca ancora? :mrgreen:


beh sai a me le attività all'aria aperta piacciono molto... di solito sto attenta a dove pascolano gli animali, ma quelle sono cose evidenti.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa c'è di meglio di una pisciatina fatta all'aria aperta e sull'erba ciularina? :mrgreen:



amico meglio la lettiera no???...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Fai pipì dove poi ci si stende a fare l'amore? :mrgreen:


ma che schifo:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Non ci ho proprio pensato. Mi devo decidere, a divenire più aggressiva ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



povero Ficus
Io spererei gli si seccasse qualcos'altro ...non il mio povero 
ficus...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh sai a me le attività all'aria aperta piacciono molto... di solito sto attenta a dove pascolano gli animali, ma quelle sono cose evidenti.


infatti, l'ho buttata li
perchè mi sono sempre piaciute 
oggi assopite  

ovviamente osservando bene dove pascolano gli animali


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

ma io abito in un posto, che se ti vuoi alleggerire lo puoi fare tranquillamente!

prati, boschi ... 

NO, proprio vicino la porta di casa ... 

su quel ficus ... mo lo vado a sradicare ...

sienne


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico meglio la lettiera no???...


ma che lettiera....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico meglio la lettiera no???...


mamma mia che scena Lothar...:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh sai a me le attività all'aria aperta piacciono molto... di solito sto attenta a dove pascolano gli animali, ma quelle sono cose evidenti.



si ma almeno una coperta la metterai sotto?
o no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma io abito in un posto, che se ti vuoi alleggerire lo puoi fare tranquillamente!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma io abito in un posto, che se ti vuoi alleggerire lo puoi fare tranquillamente!
> 
> ...


terrò presente :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma io abito in un posto, che se ti vuoi alleggerire lo puoi fare tranquillamente!
> 
> ...



nooooooooooooooo.....perché ????


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma almeno una coperta la metterai sotto?
> o no?


ehhhh...... non giro sempre con una coperta in tasca


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

:rotfl:come mai?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh...... non giro sempre con una coperta in tasca


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh...... non giro sempre con una coperta in tasca



 :up: oltre ad essere un'ottima cuoca sei anche un'ottima...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:come mai?


rovina la silouette:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia che scena Lothar...:unhappy:


be'i felini fanno cosi'.............


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooo.....perché ????



Ciao Luna,

non centra niente con la vegetazione di questo luogo. 

è come un pungo in un occhio ... ogni volta che vedo quella pianta. 

Mi sono data molto da fare, per far ritornare il prato, il boschetto ecc. 
con la vegetazione del luogo. Mi trovo ad un'altura di 1200m verso la parte del Jura. 
Qui ci sono fiori naturali ... che sono una meraviglia, piante prealpine ... che nascono solo qui. 

Certo, chi vede il mio giardino (che è assai grande) si chiede ... chi domina chi?
È selvaggio :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh...... non giro sempre con una coperta in tasca


Però  presupponi che all'improvviso quando sei nei bboschi potresti incontrare 
qualcuno con cui stenderti tra l'erba a fare all'amore?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Però  presupponi che all'improvviso quando sei nei bboschi potresti incontrare
> qualcuno con cui stenderti tra l'erba a fare all'amore?



Ci si toglie i vestiti e ci si distende su quelli?

Poi nel bel mezzo dell'azione anche se rotoli in giro gli aghi di pino e le formiche non li senti neppure :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci si toglie i vestiti e ci si distende su quelli?
> 
> Poi nel bel mezzo dell'azione anche se rotoli in giro gli aghi di pino e le formiche non li senti neppure :mrgreen:


ottima osservazione :up:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> non centra niente con la vegetazione di questo luogo.
> 
> ...


Ma non ucciderlo perfavore ...non perchè qualcosa non c'entra nulla va ucciso...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci si toglie i vestiti e ci si distende su quelli?
> 
> Poi nel bel mezzo dell'azione anche se rotoli in giro gli aghi di pino e le formiche non li senti neppure :mrgreen:


da ragazzina ci andavo spesso nei prati a far petting:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

pure copuling


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come farsi millemila pippe mentali su una cazzata scritta per noia. Che figata.


Vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vuoi un caffè...corretto?
O scorretto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ovvio no, oguno decide per sè quello che è corretto o meno no? Per lui...

Ma poi immagina di imporlo agli altri no?

Ah Joey non fare come me che sono scorretto, mi raccomando tu sii corretto...

Corretto da chi?

Da Minni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non ucciderlo perfavore ...non perchè qualcosa non c'entra nulla va ucciso...



Ciao,

NOOO!

Mi spiego sempre male!
La tolgo con le radici!

E poi vedo, forse meglio prima, chi vuole questa pianta ...

È bella ... senza ombra di dubbio. Ma qui non è il suo posto. 
Dovrebbe stare più giù ... verso la città ...



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla base per la quale siamo tutti poi liberi di decidere ma infilarsi nei rapporti altrui non è scorretto?


In linea di massima si ( e comunque bisogna esser in due ... Tu ti infili e l'altra persona ti fa infilare ) a me non è mai successo di infilarmi nella vita di uno già impegnato (da ragazzina ho persino rinunciato ad una liaison con un ragazzetto perché la mia migliore amica ne era stracotta e non mi andava di farla soffrire ancor di più )ma devo ammettere che ho assistito a storie di amici e conoscenti nelle quali la persona che si è infilata è poi risultata essere quella giusta. Quindi ... In linea di massima sarebbe scorretto nella pratica talvolta  è la migliore possibilità  perché ponete sempre questo quesiti così drastici o è bianco o è nero... Le sfumature dove le mettiamo??? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Min, a parte che NON stavo parlando di me, ma in generale.
> Io mi preoccupo sempre per gli altri, sia a me vicini che non, cerco sempre di dare una mano e non sono certo la classica egoista menefreghista che se ne fotte di tutto e tutti e bada solo ai cavoli suoi, disinteressandosi se ciò che fa può ledere ad un altro, per dire.
> Al contrario, sono spesso troppo buona..a volte un po' di sano egoismo servirebbe, perchè più vado avanti più mi rendo conto che a star sempre ad aiutare e consigliare gli altri, rimani indietro e pure con un palmo di naso.
> Cmq gli esempi che fai non c'azzeccano un tubo.
> ...


Grande post!
Mia cara piccola dolce Babsi
e un tuffo al cuore
hai spiegato le cose che non riesco a insegnare a mia figlia.
Io vedi alla sua età ero in collegio.
E non basavano tanto le regole su corretto o scorretto.
Ma sul perchè: motivazioni
e le loro funzioni: vantaggi comunitari.

E mi ricordo che ogni nostro egoismo era bilanciato dalle necessità altrui.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

mmmhhh .... una coperta ci vuole. 

non c'è calore, trasporto o passione che tenga!

pizzichi, pietruzze, formiche ecc. con tutta la buona volontà ...

si sentono ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

certo:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> In linea di massima si (* e comunque bisogna esser in due ... Tu ti infili e l'altra persona ti fa infilare* ) a me non è mai successo di infilarmi nella vita di uno già impegnato (da ragazzina ho persino rinunciato ad una liaison con un ragazzetto perché la mia migliore amica ne era stracotta e non mi andava di farla soffrire ancor di più )ma devo ammettere che ho assistito a storie di amici e conoscenti nelle quali la persona che si è infilata è poi risultata essere quella giusta. Quindi ... In linea di massima sarebbe scorretto nella pratica talvolta  è la migliore possibilità  perché ponete sempre questo quesiti così drastici o è bianco o è nero... Le sfumature dove le mettiamo??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande post!
> Mia cara piccola dolce Babsi
> e un tuffo al cuore
> hai spiegato le cose che non riesco a insegnare a mia figlia.
> ...


interessante; me lo spieghi meglio?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci si toglie i vestiti e ci si distende su quelli?
> 
> Poi nel bel mezzo dell'azione anche se rotoli in giro gli aghi di pino e le formiche non li senti neppure :mrgreen:


Quindi alla fine ti ritrovi impanto...
Che bello...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Il bello di questo forum è che qualcuno inizia un 3D ponendo un quesito e si finisce per scrivere di formiche e vegetazione  ora non ho la minima idea di come siate arrivati  a ciò ma di leggere tutto non ho tempo quindi vi approvo a prescindere ... Comunque le formiche a me piacciono


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> NOOO!
> 
> ...


ok capito...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e vorrei anche vedere come si possa essere corretti secondo i parametri di un altro. Ma io continuo a notare che parte prima la giustificazione della risposta. E la domanda mica è cattiva. Scorretto non rquivale a delinquente o peggio. E se volessi essere maliziosa... excusatio non petita...


Vediamo.
Io sono il tuo professore di armonia.
Facciamo i compiti.
E comincio a segnare in rosso quelli che secondo le regole dell'armonia sono errori.

Se tu sei una cialtrona...dirai...ah ok, si ehm...non mi ero accorta che...ehm...non sapevo come fare...

Ma se sei una tosta...
Mostri come i tuoi "errori" sono in realtà "licenze poetiche".

Poi se mi guardo dal mio punto di vista etico: io sono un uomo correttissimo.
Ma posso anche capire di poterti sembrare un aprofittatore maramaldo no?

Brillo per la mia maramaldicità.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Purtroppo  Sembra talvolta che si vuole per forza trasformare questo luogo in una scuola coranica retta da Talebani della Rettitudine Morale oppure in un Ideale Luogo di Perdizione in cui tradire è lo sport nazionale. Vie di mezzo, piano della realtà, zero su zero. Peccato, ripeto


Ma dai...
Ma non vedi che comunque sia...
Ai talebeni è sempre andata sbusa?

Uhm...dai le vie di mezzo...appiatisticono tutto...dai...

Ti sei ciulato mia moglie?
Ah scusa non sapevo che fosse tua proprietà...
Lei mi ha detto che era libera....che ne sapevo io?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi sempre che l'attenzione sia rivolta su di te? Ma ti autostimi molto proprio vero? Sei al centro del Mondo? Vedi, tu fai del sarcasmo verso Joey Blow ma in realtà sei uguale identica a lui. Il quale peraltro ha almeno una dote: non si tira indietro quando si tratta di arrivare allo scontro mentre tu lanci la pietra e ritiri la mano. Lo fai sempre. Vero? :smile:



Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Però presupponi che all'improvviso quando sei nei bboschi potresti incontrare
> qualcuno con cui stenderti tra l'erba a fare all'amore?


ehm...non è che bisogna farlo per forza stesi:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm...non è che bisogna farlo per forza stesi:singleeye:


appoggiati ad una sequoia?
ci sono le sequoie nei vostri boschi?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> appoggiati ad una sequoia?
> ci sono le sequoie nei vostri boschi?


In nord america?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> appoggiati ad una sequoia?
> ci sono le sequoie nei vostri boschi?


no... ma il castagno ha la corteccia liscia:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sbri, e io ho risposto.
> Il fatto che lo abbia fatto come sempre a modo mio, magari con una risposta lunga, mica vuol dire che ho la coda di paglia.
> Perchè ripeto, non sono mai stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, punto.
> Quindi non c'ho proprio nulla da nascondere.
> ...


Oh ma mia cara...
Se non sei mai stata amante di uno sposato...
Eccomi qui acconcio alla bisogna...
Oddio non sono sposatisssimoooo...
E poi fidati mia moglie non penserà mai a te...
Ma a me!
Ma io anzichè pensare a lei...
Penserò a te....

Che ne dici?

Dai non puoi dirmi di no...
Una storia breve quindici giorni dai...

Anzi aspetta che a metà giugno la moglie e figlia vanno al mare...
Quindi eccomi single...no?

E come faccio tutto solo soletto?
Dai Babsi non puoi dirmi di no...non sarebbe corretto da parte tua!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

esigo una sequoia!
senza non se ne fa nulla





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... ma il castagno ha la corteccia liscia:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esigo una sequoia!
> senza non se ne fa nulla


mah... anche a piantarne una ora credo che per qualche anno non se ne faccia nulla ugualmente


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ma veramente non voglio polemizzare e detto questo taccio, ma come si fa a dire che la domanda così come formulata non implica un giudizio di valutazione già di per se' negativo. Ma suvvia


Vero?
Ah amico partenopeo
a sto giro non ci cucca...

Vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... anche a piantarne una ora credo che per qualche anno non se ne faccia nulla ugualmente


pazienza...io ce l'ho messa tutta:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esigo una sequoia!
> senza non se ne fa nulla


Ma veramente anche senza stendersi mica serve un albero. Una sequoia, poi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la domanda non è cattiva...
> SECONDO ME non ha senso proprio...
> Non sono giustificazioni dipende proprio da tanti fattori personali...
> ti faccio un esempio di come sono  fatta io :
> ...


Si lo so...vuoi essere la prima...l'ultima...l'unica...
Te e il tuo dannatissimo motosega...nessuna che mi broccola...questo è il guaio...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente anche senza stendersi mica serve un albero. Una sequoia, poi.


non hai nemmeno una sequoia e parli.dove andremo a finire?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai nemmeno una sequoia e parli.dove andremo a finire?


Ce l'ho, ce l'ho.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

appesi ad una liana?
avete liane voi?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Convincente su che?
> 
> 
> Nessuno va a spasso con ghigno malefico e mano adunca ridendo satanicamente "Uahahahahah come sono cattivo.... hahahahaha!!!!"
> ...


Uno lo conosco però...
Ed è lui l'incommensurabile...
Ah come godo al suo ghigno...
Quando mi chiama dicendo...
Ma cos'hanno...ma cos'hanno contastro
si sono tutte incazzate contro di me...
ahahahaah...conte come friggono...ahahahaah...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazienza...io ce l'ho messa tutta:mrgreen:


eh, ho visto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> appesi ad una liana?
> avete liane voi?


... ho dell'acacia. Se ti piace il rischio.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho dell'acacia. Se ti piace il rischio.


ma scusa...te cosa c'entri?
vogliamo fare una cosa lesbo chic?
sarà pericoloso?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante; me lo spieghi meglio?


Con te....
sarebbe inutile no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il bello di questo forum è che qualcuno inizia un 3D ponendo un quesito e si finisce per scrivere di formiche e vegetazione  ora non ho la minima idea di come siate arrivati  a ciò ma di leggere tutto non ho tempo quindi vi approvo a prescindere ... Comunque le formiche a me piacciono


Perchè è scorretto che le formiche si infilino nelle case altrui no?
E senza chiedere permesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...te cosa c'entri?
> vogliamo fare una cosa lesbo chic?
> sarà pericoloso?


Non serve che ve lo rammenti, ma scambiatevi le analisi prima.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

:rotfl:questa non è male.te la permetto





contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè è scorretto che le formiche si infilino nelle case altrui no?
> E senza chiedere permesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...te cosa c'entri?
> vogliamo fare una cosa lesbo chic?
> sarà pericoloso?


no... sono etero convinta.
Ma se può interessare, metto a disposizione.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non serve che ve lo rammenti, ma scambiatevi le analisi prima.


lei chi è , buon uomo?
scusi ma c'è la sequoia davanti e non la vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei chi è , buon uomo?
> scusi ma c'è la sequoia davanti e non la vedo


Meglio davanti che dietro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei chi è , buon uomo?
> scusi ma c'è la sequoia davanti e non la vedo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ti sei sniffata l'antipulci di Ulisse?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ti sei sniffata l'antipulci di Ulisse?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi è venuta la ridarola:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è venuta la ridarola:mrgreen:


vedi che ti fa bene venire dalle mie parti?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi *che ti fa bene* venire dalle mie parti?:mrgreen:


sei sicura? comunque ci sono spesso.sabato e domenica , invece, verranno a budrio dei miei collaboratori


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

*mi sono appena infiltrata *

Esco di corsa per fare un briciolo di spesa, e passo davanti al bar sotto casa. Il gestore è fuori che chiacchiera con dei clienti...
Mi vede, spalanca gli occhi.. "Mi scusi, ma lei è la sorella della ragazza che abita qui, e che ha una figlia piccola?"

Io non capisco subito (sai che novità :mrgreen poi realizzo che mi sta facendo i complimenti per la perdita di peso... era la prima volta che mi vedeva senza giacca dall'inverno 

Ammetto che quando ho ringraziato e sono passata oltre, è stato piacevole sentirmi i suoi occhi sul sedere :mrgreen:

Gli ho cmq chiesto di portare i miei saluti alla moglie :singleeye:
Vale come infiltrazione? :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh ma mia cara...
> Se non sei mai stata amante di uno sposato...
> Eccomi qui acconcio alla bisogna...
> Oddio non sono sposatisssimoooo...
> ...


Conte, ma mica sarei uno di quelli che poi mi si viene a lamentare della prostata o del mutuo, no?

No perchè...io son buona e cara, ma qui se ne approfittano tutti alla grande, che pare che c'ho il cartellone in faccia con su scritto "Posta di Stran'Amore, sfogati pure".
Dirò di più.
Il toyboy con il quale ruzzavo, c'aveva na fidanzata, no?
A parte che le volte in cui ci siamo visti si contano sulla punta di una mano, diciamo...e forse anche per questo non mi son mai scattati inutili scrupoli.
Insomma, non era una moglie ma solo una storiella così, fra ventenni, pure molto campata in aria, se vogliamo, dato che mancavano secondo me le basi fondamentali per un rapporto adulto (rifiuto del sesso-zero complicità-claustrofobia emozionale e fisica-obbligo a stare insieme per forza anche se andava tutto storto manco c'avessero 80 anni).
Comunque.
Ecco, avevano problemi, e parecchi pure, e lui che faceva?
Se li portava dentro il letto.
Nel senso che, seppur conoscendomi poco, con me si sentiva libero di sfogarsi, parlare, raccontarsi, e mi parlava delle cose che non andavano, ed io, da "amica", analizzavo oggettivamente le cose e cercavo di dargli dritte, consigli, suggerimenti, o anche solo lo stavo a sentire in silenzio quando capivo che gli serviva sfogarsi un po' e buttar fuori tutte le inquietudini che aveva dentro.
C'era un umanità che andava ben oltre farsi una semplice sveltina, e che gli faceva bene.
Certo, di quello che facevo, nulla era dovuto.
Avrei anche potuto farmi i cazzi miei, se vogliamo, dato che era solo un simpatico diversivo per me e quando l'ho conosciuto tutto mi sarei immaginata tranne che sarei dovuta star ogni volta lì a fargli da psicologa, madre, e insegnante di sostegno, anche perchè di persone che mi vengono a raccontare i propri problemi ne ho sin troppe, eppure...lo lasciavo fare.
Perchè io sono così, e se posso darti una mano, te la do'.
A prescindere dal tipo di rapporto che abbiamo.
Però minchia, se ci penso bene così assorbo tutti i cazzi di tutti(ehm, senza prenderla alla lettera, please) e mi ci abbotto come una spugna, non vale.

e cmq no, te sei tutto tranne che il tipo che viene a piagnucolare dall'amante, ti vedo godereccio e spensierato, che manco la nomineresti tua moglie, misà.
:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esco di corsa per fare un briciolo di spesa, e passo davanti al bar sotto casa. Il gestore è fuori che chiacchiera con dei clienti...
> Mi vede, spalanca gli occhi.. "Mi scusi, ma lei è la sorella della ragazza che abita qui, e che ha una figlia piccola?"
> 
> Io non capisco subito (sai che novità :mrgreen poi realizzo* che mi sta facendo i complimenti per la perdita di peso... era la prima volta che mi vedeva senza giacca dall'inverno *
> ...


devi essere ben orgogliosa e contenta .
i saluti alla moglie son rispettosi e corretti
promossa


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte, ma mica sarei uno di quelli che poi mi si viene a lamentare della prostata o del mutuo, no?
> 
> No perchè...io son buona e cara, ma qui se ne approfittano tutti alla grande, che pare che c'ho il cartellone in faccia con su scritto "Posta di Stran'Amore, sfogati pure".
> Dirò di più.
> ...


Si che la nominerei...
Siamo lì io e te sul divano di casa mia...
E arriviamo al punto in cui 
quinci fuor quote le lanose gote...

E cerco i preservatovi...
Ed esclamo...

Maledetta moglie mogliosa...me li fa sempre sparire...

Lei e la sua mania dell'ordine....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte, ma mica sarei uno di quelli che poi mi si viene a lamentare della prostata o del mutuo, no?
> 
> No perchè...io son buona e cara, ma qui se ne approfittano tutti alla grande, che pare che c'ho il cartellone in faccia con su scritto "Posta di Stran'Amore, sfogati pure".
> Dirò di più.
> ...


ruzzavo?ruzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che la nominerei...
> Siamo lì io e te sul divano di casa mia...
> E arriviamo al punto in cui
> quinci fuor quote le lanose gote...
> ...


sì ma la nomineresti così, in modo gioviale e ridanciano, non in modo pesante, credo.
insomma non dovrei mettermi a fare da psicologa spicciola pure con te, vorrei sperare...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sicura? comunque ci sono spesso.sabato e domenica , invece, verranno a budrio dei miei collaboratori


paese di piacevolissima amicizia............


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sì ma la nomineresti così, in modo gioviale e ridanciano, non in modo pesante, credo.
> insomma non dovrei mettermi a fare da psicologa spicciola pure con te, vorrei sperare...


Mia cara piccola e dolce Babsi...
Capisco i tuoi timori 
che furono pure le mie perplitudini

Anch'io vieppiù ebbi a che fare 
con donne tristi e problematiche

Ma Lothar mi salvò
E da allora seguo la terapia:

Gnocca
Amici
Sangiovese

Il sangiovese ce l'ho, gli amici lo fa lothar
tu fai la gnocca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A me basta che tu non mi dica la terribile frase...
" Ma cosa ci fa un uomo come te, con una moglie del genere eh?"...

Perchè mi incupisco tutto...

Lo so io che cosa ci faccio con mia moglie...

E so benissimo che cosa faccio con le altre...

Tu vienimi a trovare...il resto verrà da sè...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara piccola e dolce Babsi...
> Capisco i tuoi timori
> che furono pure le mie perplitudini
> 
> ...


la terapia nn va abbandonata...........

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....amico na fagiana ha appena beccato...alla mia trappola..ahahahahh....adesso mi diverto...


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esco di corsa per fare un briciolo di spesa, e passo davanti al bar sotto casa. Il gestore è fuori che chiacchiera con dei clienti...
> Mi vede, spalanca gli occhi.. "Mi scusi, ma lei è la sorella della ragazza che abita qui, e che ha una figlia piccola?"
> 
> Io non capisco subito (sai che novità :mrgreen poi realizzo che mi sta facendo i complimenti per la perdita di peso... era la prima volta che mi vedeva senza giacca dall'inverno
> ...


Non sai forse che anche il crollo delle dighe comincia con una piccolissima crepa?  Donna equivoca, che ci facevi a fare la spesa a quell'ora?  Perché sei passata proprio davanti a quel bar?  Da quanto hai messo gli occhi sul gestore?  CONFESSA DAI CONFESSA :incazzato: Peccatrice colta in flagranza di adulterio non sai che per te nei paesi mussulmani ci sarebbe la lapidazione? :unhappy:
Noi qui siamo GIUDICE, GIURIA E CARNEFICE, _sallo_ ! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::smile::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non sai forse che anche il crollo delle dighe comincia con una piccolissima crepa?  Donna equivoca, che ci facevi a fare la spesa a quell'ora?  Perché sei passata proprio davanti a quel bar?  Da quanto hai messo gli occhi sul gestore?  CONFESSA DAI CONFESSA :incazzato: Peccatrice colta in flagranza di adulterio non sai che per te nei paesi mussulmani ci sarebbe la lapidazione? :unhappy:
> Noi qui siamo GIUDICE, GIURIA E CARNEFICE, _sallo_ ! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::smile::up:



Mi appello alla clemenza della corte? :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi appello alla clemenza della corte? :smile:


La Corte è inclemente e soprattutto *incorruttibile*. :incazzato:
ps Salvo ovviamente che non organizziamo una cenetta intima, una cosa così, inter nos insomma, lontano da occhi indiscreti, sai qui siamo in Italia, tutto si appara basta venirsi incontro :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La Corte è inclemente e soprattutto *incorruttibile*. :incazzato:
> ps Salvo ovviamente che non organizziamo una cenetta intima, una cosa così, inter nos insomma, lontano da occhi indiscreti, sai qui siamo in Italia, tutto si appara basta venirsi incontro :rotfl:



:rotfl:

Giusto per avere la possibilità di spiegare meglio i fatti... di chiedere attenuanti... vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Giusto per avere la possibilità di spiegare meglio i fatti... di chiedere attenuanti... vero? :rotfl:


Non sono io, ci mancherebbe. :smile: E' il principo del contradittorio che lo impone: devo raccogliere la tua deposizione nel rispetto della privacy, capisci a me :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non sono io, ci mancherebbe. :smile: E' il principo del contradittorio che lo impone: devo raccogliere la tua deposizione nel rispetto della privacy, capisci a me :rotfl:



Ehm... vostro onore o quel che è... comincio a sentirmi vagamente a disagio e in pericolo... :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm... vostro onore o quel che è... comincio a sentirmi vagamente a disagio e in pericolo... :mrgreen:


ma no ma no, si rilassi .... aspetti lì che sto' indossando la mia tutina sadomaso in spandex e nel contempo ingoiando tutta la confezione di viagra da 1000 mentre tracanno vodka dalla bottiglia, aspetti lì eh, buona buona, non cè nulla, ma dico nulla, di cui preoccuparsi :canna::sbronza::diavoletto::matto::cattivik::coglione:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm... vostro onore o quel che è... comincio a sentirmi vagamente a disagio e in pericolo... :mrgreen:


Nausicaa, ma quella proposta sessuale è sempre valida?


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ma quella proposta sessuale è sempre valida?


Wow una cosa a tre: GRANDE !!!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

nausicaa.....
mi stai facendo la civettaa:ira: ?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Wow una cosa a tre: GRANDE !!!!!


Scusa, non è per te, ma con un altro uomo manco morto.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ma quella proposta sessuale è sempre valida?





Hellseven ha detto:


> Wow una cosa a tre: GRANDE !!!!!



E tutto perchè ho dato la "referenza" di un gestore di bar che mi ha guardato il sedere? Fantastico!!! Averlo saputo prima... :mrgreen:

Sapete, sono stata anche abbordata in aereo... e nel parco...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nausicaa.....
> mi stai facendo la civettaa:ira: ?



Ma io ho SEMPRE detto di esserlo un pochino... solo che nessuno ci faceva caso :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tutto perchè ho dato la "referenza" di un gestore di bar che mi ha guardato il sedere? Fantastico!!! Averlo saputo prima... :mrgreen:
> 
> Sapete, sono stata anche abbordata in aereo... e nel parco...


E poi l'hai fatto nella toilette dell'aereo e dietro il cespuglio? :mrgreen::mrgreen: racconta dai


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tutto perchè ho dato la "referenza" di un gestore di bar che mi ha guardato il sedere? Fantastico!!! Averlo saputo prima... :mrgreen:
> 
> Sapete, sono stata anche abbordata in aereo... e nel parco...


Che? No. Cioè, non ho letto manco mezzo messaggio di quanto avete scritto prima.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nausicaa.....
> mi stai facendo la civettaa:ira: ?


Non solo, e lo stai facendo con quelli che Minnie detesta di più


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

bon però non fate troppo rumore e date da bere alla sequoia .
incredibile a dirsi...domani non lavoro e porto miki sui prati


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non solo, e lo stai facendo con quelli che Minnie detesta di più


Non so se detesta te, ma Minni mi riempirebbe di coccole.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so...vuoi essere la prima...l'ultima...l'unica...
> Te e il tuo dannatissimo motosega...nessuna che mi broccola...questo è il guaio...



Cerco di difendere le mie proprietà  come meglio posso
dagli attacchi esterni...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Mannaggia, arrivata Min non ho più possibilità di dispiegare il mio povero fascino... non c'è storia sigh!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E poi l'hai fatto nella toilette dell'aereo e dietro il cespuglio? :mrgreen::mrgreen: racconta dai


La privacy prima di tutto! Un pò di riservatezza, che diamine :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La privacy prima di tutto! Un pò di riservatezza, che diamine :smile:


Ma come? Ci lasci incuriositi ed anche un pò piacevolmente barzotti sul più bello? Che buò fà, la vita è acussiì  Cmq buon primo maggio a te e a tutti voi, uagliù :up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cerco di difendere le mie proprietà  come meglio posso
> dagli attacchi esterni...


Ma quali tue proprietà...ma quali proprietà....
Io ti avevo ingaggiato per disboscare il mio parco, dalle porchidee, dalle smorfiortiche, dalle gramigne....e se non sto attento tagli via pure il mio tronchetto della felicità e la quercia dalla sacra mona...

Adesso c'è il deserto intorno a me....sono soooooloooooooooooo...con questi dannatissimi pensieri che non mi mollano...

Aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Non passa giorno che io oda nel parco suonare il campanello e poi senta il rumore di quel motore...bzzzzzz...bzzzzzzz...
poi urla di femmina...e poi dici...ah conte c'era una con la faccia da edera che cercava di arrampicarsi...

e io ti dico....ma nooooooooooooooooooooo...era solo un'amica che voleva farmi una sorpresa....

Oppure qualcosa si è mosso là nelle ortensie...aspetta...che...e bzzzzzzzz....bzzzzzz...

Ma povero meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali tue proprietà...ma quali proprietà....
> Io ti avevo ingaggiato per disboscare il mio parco, dalle porchidee, dalle smorfiortiche, dalle gramigne....e se non sto attento tagli via pure il mio tronchetto della felicità e la quercia dalla sacra mona...
> 
> Adesso c'è il deserto intorno a me....sono soooooloooooooooooo...con questi dannatissimi pensieri che non mi mollano...
> ...


ma hai me tesoro(cuoricino)
saró la tua free e tu il MIO Ultimosangre!!!!!:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma hai me tesoro(cuoricino)
> saró la tua free e tu il MIO Ultimosangre!!!!!:inlove:


Ma cosa stai dicendo su....
Loro due si amano...capisci?

Si amano...

Io non provo amore per nessuna donna.
Perchè sono fedele a me stesso.
Sono tutto mio.
E mi piaccio così.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> sei convinta di quello che hai scritto?
> E questo vale per le donne ?
> le famose donne civettuole sono poco convinte della loro bellezza?
> 
> ...


Convinta. Vale per tutti. Non è detto che una o uno sia poco avvenente ma ha bisogno di avere conferme


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si può anche piacere semplicemnte perchè magari si è particolarmente carine, o solari, o allegre, spiritose o empatiche.
> Non necessariamente flirtare vuol dire fare la civetta languida e sbattere gli occhioni. E nemmeno è sintomo di scarsa autostima.
> Può bastare un sorriso sincero e spontaneo, un atteggiamento non rigido, la curiosità di ascoltare l'altro. Forse è quello che attira di più. Uomini e donne.
> Forse perchè la gente, a volte, ha bisogno di allegria.
> E può essere un gioco per entrambi che nel 90% dei casi si ferma a quattro chiacchiere e risate davanti a un caffè.


Piacere e flirtare è lo stesso? Magari non sei tu così ma non hai mai visto donne cambiare comportamento dal giorno alla notte se compare un uomo?! Io ho visto raddrizzarsi e sbattere gli occhioni anche per l'arrivo del parroco :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Min, a parte che NON stavo parlando di me, ma in generale.
> Io mi preoccupo sempre per gli altri, sia a me vicini che non, cerco sempre di dare una mano e non sono certo la classica egoista menefreghista che se ne fotte di tutto e tutti e bada solo ai cavoli suoi, disinteressandosi se ciò che fa può ledere ad un altro, per dire.
> Al contrario, sono spesso troppo buona..a volte un po' di sano egoismo servirebbe, perchè più vado avanti più mi rendo conto che a star sempre ad aiutare e consigliare gli altri, rimani indietro e pure con un palmo di naso.
> Cmq gli esempi che fai non c'azzeccano un tubo.
> ...


Che lunga premessa che trasuda ipersensibilità per scadere nel "chi se ne frega della moglie dell'amante"! A quel che hai scritto non puoi credere nemmeno tu. Non puoi mettere sullo stesso piano una mancata attenzione di cui non ti sei resa conto con scegliere di diventare amante, dai!!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo su....
> Loro due si amano...capisci?
> 
> Si amano...
> ...


capisco ....
sei tu che non ccapisco 
Basto io che amo...caro...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il ragionamento, che non conoscendo l'altra/o, perciò non sta a me (come amante)
> sentirmi scorretto, non regge! Non regge proprio! Perché, instaurando un rapporto
> ...


Tu parli dall'idea che il battito di ali di una farfalla può provocare un uragano, qui si afferma che un elefante in cristalleria non è responsabile della rottura di un bicchiere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stracontenta di arrovellarti sempre sulle solite minchiate?
> 
> 
> 
> No dai. Non rispondere, era retorica.


Quando voglio parlare d'altro vado altrove. Risposta così banale che non giustifica la domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq ci sono donne -e uomini immagino- il cui continuo desiderio di piacere si fonda effettivamente su una carenza di autostima.
> 
> Una mia amica era così, tale e quale. Bella, molto bella, alta, simpatica... eppure non stava bene con se stessa.
> E in compagnia mista, i maschi DOVEVANO guardare lei. Ci sono state situazioni in cui mi sono addirittura sentita in imbarazzo per lei, esagerava davvero, alle volte era... patetica. Nonostante il suo notevolissimo personale e potenziale.
> Pur di avere, subito, immediatamente, l'attenzione maschile, spegneva il cervello ed entrava in modalità troietta. Ma in modo brutto...


Sia in questo sia nel post precedente hai considerato seriamente quello di cui si parlava e lo apprezzo tanto. Se posso approvo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando voglio parlare d'altro vado altrove. Risposta così banale che non giustifica la domanda.


Più che altro no answer required.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Babsi... la domanda era un'altra.
> Non si parla di colpe
> Non si parla di giudizio sulla persona (cattiva, infima, colpevole)
> Nessuno se la prende con nessuno
> La domanda era molto più banale: ci provi con un uomo sapendo che è sposato; se dovessi dare un giudizio su questa azione, diresti che è corretta o che è scorretta?


La domanda era chiara. Non capisco perché da scorretta (che a me pare un termine edulcorato) bisogna arrivare a schifosa per dire che si esagera.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che lunga premessa che trasuda ipersensibilità per scadere nel "chi se ne frega della moglie dell'amante"! A quel che hai scritto non puoi credere nemmeno tu. Non puoi mettere sullo stesso piano una mancata attenzione di cui non ti sei resa conto con scegliere di diventare amante, dai!!


Mi dispiace
Babsi appartiene alla nuova generazione femminile
Che nulla ha a che vedere con quella che passava il tempo in piazza a cianciare l'utero è mio e me lo gestisco io...

Le dinamiche ora diverse.
E non bastano i corsi di aggiornamento.

Bisogna essere scaltre e sagaci nel muoversi nel moderno mondo affettivo, abbandonando schemi e cliche obsoleti.

Siamo nel 2013.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli dall'idea che il battito di ali di una farfalla può provocare un uragano, qui si afferma che un elefante in cristalleria non è responsabile della rottura di un bicchiere.



Ciao,

Grazie!

Quelle che sfugge ai più, è, che ci troviamo TUTTI nella stessa barca. 
Ma proprio tutti! 
Le nostre scelte, hanno conseguenze ... e queste conseguenze, toccano qualcuno nella barca. 

Questo vale un po' per tutto ... 

Che poi, ci sono portate ecc. differenti, è un altro discorso.
E che poi, una cosa porta all'altra anche ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> capisco ....
> sei tu che non ccapisco
> Basto io che amo...caro...


Cioè tu ameresti per tutti e due?
Anche al posto mio?
COme dice Sereni...un grande amico che forte ami dove io appena accenno a invaghirmi?

Beh Luna eclissati un po' che adesso ho in mente Babsi, Diletta, Fiammetta...
NOn posso 

Con tutto l'impegno del mondo
essere tutto tuo...

Perchè trascende il mio controllo....

Tu sei troppo spiritosa
e secondo me c'è il tramaccio sotto...:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace
> Babsi appartiene alla nuova generazione femminile
> Che nulla ha a che vedere con quella che passava il tempo in piazza a cianciare l'utero è mio e me lo gestisco io...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflarla quello moderno :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflarla quello moderno :mexican:


Certo mia cara...
Io non vivo il presente
come te con la faccia rivolta ad un passato.
Cercando nel presente
le risposte di quel passato.

Poichè diman 
tristezza e noia recheran le ore.

E se osserverai questo posto non è più un locale monocolore.

Ora vige il pluralismo, lo scambio di idee, e il confronto.
E non si è più a scuola di partito.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tu ameresti per tutti e due?
> Anche al posto mio?
> COme dice Sereni...un grande amico che forte ami dove io appena accenno a invaghirmi?
> 
> ...


cosa rispondere ?

Ma quale Babsi ma quali altre 
Ci sono qui io che sono diversa da tutte le altre 
e non posso far altro che farti felice proteggendoti...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa rispondere ?
> 
> Ma quale Babsi ma quali altre
> Ci sono qui io che sono diversa da tutte le altre
> e non posso far altro che farti felice proteggendoti...


Ma proteggermi da chi?
Dalla perfidia delle femmine?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nausicaa.....
> mi stai facendo la civettaa:ira: ?


ma...ma...infatti.
Sgridala Min, e di brutto anche. Mostrizzala come sai fare tu.
Come si permette?
Sono io la civetta del forum.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali tue proprietà...ma quali proprietà....
> Io ti avevo ingaggiato per disboscare il mio parco, dalle porchidee, dalle smorfiortiche, dalle gramigne....e se non sto attento tagli via pure il mio tronchetto della felicità e la quercia dalla sacra mona...
> 
> Adesso c'è il deserto intorno a me....sono soooooloooooooooooo...con questi dannatissimi pensieri che non mi mollano...
> ...




Sono. Morta.

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Convinta. Vale per tutti. Non è detto che una o uno sia poco avvenente ma ha bisogno di avere conferme


Ora.
Sono risorta.

:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace
> Babsi appartiene alla nuova generazione femminile
> Che nulla ha a che vedere con quella che passava il tempo in piazza a cianciare *l'utero è mio e me lo gestisco io.*..
> 
> ...



sante parole.
Quasi quasi me lo tatuo sulla guest. E poi lo brillantino.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma...ma...infatti.
> Sgridala Min, e di brutto anche. Mostrizzala come sai fare tu.
> Come si permette?
> Sono io la civetta del forum.
> :blank:



No.























Sei un puttanone da circo :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no uffi!
Non ti si può confessare niente!
Lo sono per Mattia! 
Lo sai che si eccita quando può chiamarmi così mentre lo aspetto a letto _così_.










Pettegola


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no uffi!
> Non ti si può confessare niente!
> Lo sono per Mattia!
> Lo sai che si eccita quando può chiamarmi così mentre lo aspetto a letto _così_.
> ...






Ma come mai hai pubblicato una tua vera foto?
Fai outing finalmente?



No, però, sul serio, guarda che avevi detto che ti piaceva essere chiamata così pure nel blog 

Ti sei offesa? Cancello?


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma come mai hai pubblicato una tua vera foto?
> Fai outing finalmente?
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


che tordina!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> che tordina!


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il ragionamento, che non conoscendo l'altra/o, perciò non sta a me (come amante)
> sentirmi scorretto, non regge! Non regge proprio! Perché, instaurando un rapporto
> ...


quoto, ma non posso regalarti uno smeraldo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E' corretto essere egoisti?* Cosa è scorretto?


questa è la domanda cruciale a cui è riconducibile tutto


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2013)

Ciao 

essere egoisti è come tutto il resto ...

perciò per me, non si pone la domanda se essere egoisti è corretto,
bensì, come lo si vive ... come comunichiamo, come ci poniamo. 

e ovvio, che questo è un concetto così, in linea di massima.
poi ogni situazione richiama, determinate modalità. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la domanda cruciale a cui è riconducibile tutto


Essere egoisti, per me, è naturale è l'essenza della sopravvivenza ma lo è anche essere altruisti e empatici. . L'equilibrio tra queste due esigenze ci rende sociali salvaguardando noi stessi. La moglie (o il marito) della persona con cui intrecciamo una relazione non è un aspetto marginale che possiamo fingere che non esista, anche se non la conosciamo personalmente, perché della sua esistenza teniamo ben conto per evitarne il contatto. Certamente chi tradisce è il responsabile ma considerarsi almeno scorretti è il minimo. Parcheggiare in divieto è scorretto, no?


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti infili dove c'è già un varco.  almeno in potenza.
> 
> quindi,parlare di scorrettezza mi suona ozioso


:up:
quoto


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> quoto


osservando certi cambiamenti mi viene da chiederti se ultimamente hai trovato un varco di questo tipo.
ad ogni modo non penso sia sempre così e comunque se certi strappi potevano essere ricuciti il terzo incomodo toglie questa possibilità.
se poi non se ne sente minimamente responsabile è affare della sua coscienza personale.


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> osservando certi cambiamenti mi viene da chiederti se ultimamente hai trovato un varco di questo tipo.
> ad ogni modo non penso sia sempre così e comunque se certi strappi potevano essere ricuciti il terzo incomodo toglie questa possibilità.
> se poi non se ne sente minimamente responsabile è affare della sua coscienza personale.



non si tratta di avere o meno varchi di questo tipo (comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda no non ne ho)
ma io ho sempre detto di non aver mai dato colpe/responsabilità all'amante del mio ex compagno, lei ha trovato un varco e si è infilata, era lui nel caso che doveva evitare.

gli strappi si possono ricucire se c'è volontà da parte dell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> osservando certi cambiamenti mi viene da chiederti se ultimamente hai trovato un varco di questo tipo.
> ad ogni modo non penso sia sempre così e comunque se certi strappi potevano essere ricuciti il terzo incomodo toglie questa possibilità.
> se poi non se ne sente minimamente responsabile è affare della sua coscienza personale.


Se c'é veramente la volontà di ricucire strappi non esistono varchi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Non capisco l'ostinazione di negare corresponsabilità e scorrettezza. Non capivo neanche la domanda iniziale perché mi sembrava così ovvio. Se compro qualcosa al mercato nero sarò ben consapevole che è frutto di un furto. Non sono equiparabile al ladro ma se non ci fossero gli acquirenti non verrebbero compiuti i furti. Non capisco anche come questa deresponsabilizzazione si concili con quella della facocera. Un'amante è pura e innocente e non è sfiorata neppure dalla scorrettezza finché è solo sesso e "sta al suo posto" e diventa criticabile quando s'innamora e compie errori di valutazione?


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco l'ostinazione di negare corresponsabilità e scorrettezza. Non capivo neanche la domanda iniziale perché mi sembrava così ovvio. Se compro qualcosa al mercato nero sarò ben consapevole che è frutto di un furto. Non sono equiparabile al ladro ma se non ci fossero gli acquirenti non verrebbero compiuti i furti. Non capisco anche come questa deresponsabilizzazione si concili con quella della facocera. Un'amante è pura e innocente e non è sfiorata neppure dalla scorrettezza finché è solo sesso e "sta al suo posto" e diventa criticabile quando s'innamora e compie errori di valutazione?



e io non capisco la vostra...

cioè se io che sono una donna libera vengo broccolata da uno sposato e mi va di divertirmi ma chi se li deve fare i problemi io o lui?


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se c'é veramente la volontà di ricucire strappi non esistono varchi.


mah.
noto che si è possibilisti e fautori delmai dire mai sempre a senso unico


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se c'é veramente la volontà di ricucire strappi non esistono varchi.


esatto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco l'ostinazione di negare corresponsabilità e scorrettezza. Non capivo neanche la domanda iniziale perché mi sembrava così ovvio. Se compro qualcosa al mercato nero sarò ben consapevole che è frutto di un furto. Non sono equiparabile al ladro ma se non ci fossero gli acquirenti non verrebbero compiuti i furti. Non capisco anche come questa deresponsabilizzazione si concili con quella della facocera. Un'amante è pura e innocente e non è sfiorata neppure dalla scorrettezza finché è solo sesso e "sta al suo posto" e diventa criticabile quando s'innamora e compie errori di valutazione?


Poi mi spieghi dove è scritto che l'amante é pura e innocente perchè io non l'ho letto.
Non sono criticabili quelle che si innamorano sono criticabili quelle che pretendono ció che non devono.
Innamorarsi e pretendere amore sono due cose diverse secondo me.
E per seguire il tuo paragone se mio marito vuole tradirmi e non trova nessuna con cui scopare perchè tutte lo rifiutano è meno grave che se ci scopasse? Resta comunque un uomo a cui non basto e che desidera altro


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah.
> noto che si è possibilisti e fautori delmai dire mai sempre a senso unico


Non ti seguo


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e io non capisco la vostra...
> 
> cioè se io che sono una donna libera vengo broccolata da uno sposato e mi va di divertirmi ma chi se li deve fare i problemi io o lui?


lui non è mai stato in discussione.
se poi tu non te li fai sei una persona che ha valori diversi dai miei.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e io non capisco la vostra...
> 
> cioè se io che sono una donna libera vengo broccolata da uno sposato e mi va di divertirmi ma chi se li deve fare i problemi io o lui?


Lui. Nessuno ha detto "è tutta colpa della stronza facocera troiona" (a parte la tradita che, per me, è autorizzata a dire questo e di tutto e di più) ma solo che non è un comportamento scorretto.


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti seguo


come facciamo a stabilire che quei due ipotetici che avevano i problemi per i quali si è aperto il varco non avrebbero mai potuto 
ristabilire un equilibrio?
ma poi quanti tradiscono senza avere problemi a casa...non ce la raccontiamo.


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui. Nessuno ha detto "è tutta colpa della stronza facocera troiona" (a pa*rte la tradita che, per me, è autorizzata a dire questo e di tutto e di pi*ù) ma solo che non è un comportamento scorretto.



Mah a sto punto credo di essere stata una tradita atipica... comunque....


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mah a sto punto credo di essere stata una tradita atipica... comunque....



quoto tutto _amichetta_.:carneval:
Pure io tradita atipica


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mah a sto punto credo di essere stata una tradita atipica... comunque....


ma anche a me non passerebbe nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello cercare lei e il mio problema sarebbe certamente lui.
ma dallaparte dell'altra mi sentirei un'intrusa e un'abusiva.senza contare che di un uomo così mi fiderei solo fino ad un certo punto.
un bell'esempio in questo senso lo ha dato net


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come facciamo a stabilire che quei due ipotetici che avevano i problemi per i quali si è aperto il varco non avrebbero mai potuto
> ristabilire un equilibrio?
> ma poi quanti tradiscono senza avere problemi a casa...non ce la raccontiamo.


Stiamo facendo secondo me due discorso diversi
Su chi tradisce alla lorhar per capirci direi che la responsabilita dell'amante è pari a meno di zero
Sui varchi. Io e mio marito in questo momento siamo in crisi. Domani arriva uno o una e io e lui ci tradiamo. Il varco é aperto. La colpa é della lei o della lui che arriva? Senza di loro avremmo potuto ricucire? Se avessi avuto la forza e la costanza di ricucire quella lei o quel lui non li avremmo nemmeno visti.
Mi sembra eccessivo chiedere a quella lei o quel lui di stare al loro posto perchè magari tra dye anni ricuciamo.


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche a me non passerebbe nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello cercare lei e il mio problema sarebbe certamente lui.
> *ma dallaparte dell'altra mi sentirei un'intrusa e un'abusiva.senza conta*re che di u*n uomo così mi fiderei solo fino ad un certo punto.*
> un bell'esempio in questo senso lo ha dato net


ok e non discuto da questo punto di vista...

però ti riporto comunque la mia esperienza (visto che l'ho vissuta); prendi il mio caso... lui apre un varco e lei "giustamente" si intrufola... io lo lascio e lei ora vive con lui ....quindi? secondo te doveva farsi problemi? doveva sentirsi intrusa? dal mio punto di vista no... ha ottenuto quello che voleva. quindi ora se lui continua a tradire il problema è passato a lei...


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto tutto _amichetta_.:carneval:
> Pure io tradita atipica


è ma 'na fatica!:mrgreen:
amichetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo facendo secondo me due discorso diversi
> Su chi tradisce alla lorhar per capirci *direi che la responsabilita dell'amante è pari a meno di zero
> *Sui varchi. Io e mio marito in questo momento siamo in crisi. Domani arriva uno o una e io e lui ci tradiamo. Il varco é aperto. La colpa é della lei o della lui che arriva? Senza di loro avremmo potuto ricucire? Se avessi avuto la forza e la costanza di ricucire quella lei o quel lui non li avremmo nemmeno visti.
> Mi sembra eccessivo chiedere a quella lei o quel lui di stare al loro posto perchè magari tra dye anni ricuciamo.


penso che sia solo questione di mentalità e sul farsi degli scrupoli o meno.

perchéio me li farei anche per la moglie di lothar e per qualsiasi donna che è a casa serena pensando che il marito sia al lavoro..
non funziona con me se non sono io èun'altra...perché sono io.
è un'etica personale che per alcuni è esagerata per altri è normali, immagino.


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

sarà una fatica ... :mrgreen:

ma anche io la vedo diversamente. 
perché, il comportamento della donna o dell'uomo che si unisce di "nascosto" con una persona sposata,
è condizionata. accetta i meccanismi e le condizioni di un tradimento. 
perciò ne fa parte. perché decide, di accettare certe condizioni. 
e queste condizioni, non sono per caso ... ma mirati, a nascondere ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok e non discuto da questo punto di vista...
> 
> però ti riporto comunque la mia esperienza (visto che l'ho vissuta); prendi il mio caso... lui apre un varco e lei "*giustamente"* si intrufola... io lo lascio e lei ora vive con lui ....quindi? secondo te doveva farsi problemi? doveva sentirsi intrusa? dal mio punto di vista no... ha ottenuto quello che voleva. quindi ora se lui continua a tradire il problema è passato a lei...


ma perché giustamente ?
sì, doveva farsi problemi e condivido il finale ....appunto


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché giustamente ?
> sì, doveva farsi problemi e condivido il finale ....appunto



perchè nel bene o nel male ha ottenuto quello che voleva.
ora nel bene o nel male vivono insieme... mi auguro comunque per loro che siano felici


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

mmmmm....

no, capisco quello che intende Minerva, e concordo con lei.

Periodo di stanca, ok, difficoltà, sbandamento...
Se nel mentre incontri non tanto l'avventuriero/a da una scopata e via, ma una persona con cui allacciare una relazione stabile... diventa enormemente più difficile ricucire lo strappo.

Da una parte i problemi in famiglia, dall'altra la gioia con l'amante, che ti fa sentire come ancora più agri i momenti in casa. Le energie mentali deviate verso l'amante... chiaro che pensi più non tanto al tuo compagno quanto alla nuova persona (in questa ipotetica situazione di problemi in casa).
Lo strappo si allarga, e invece di pensare a ricucirlo ti allontani dal problema, e annacqui il sentimento per il tuo partner...


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè nel bene o nel male ha ottenuto quello che voleva.
> ora nel bene o nel male vivono insieme... mi auguro comunque per loro che siano felici


fai bene.
è sempre preferibile avere pensieri positivi, vendette e rancori fanno male a chi li tiene dentro e sono zavorre per l'evoluzione personale


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché giustamente ?
> sì, doveva farsi problemi e condivido il finale ....appunto


Perchè nel caso di simy (scusa tesoro) lui le ha detto "c'é un varco entraci" e lei ci é entrata. Con l'aggiunta che probabilmente erano davvero innamorati e lui non lo era più di simy.
Perchè quelka ragazza avrebbe dovuto rinunciarci? Magari ora sono felici e innamorati
Allora, se tu sei sposato non mi viene nemmeno in memte di provarci e anche se lo faccio (cosa che non approvo) tu mi fanculizzi perchè ami tua moglie .ma se tu sposato vieni da me a quel punto tu hai deciso e io non ho rubato nulla. Poi io renderó conto nel caso a chi di dovere ma la mia responsabilità finisce lì.
Dopodiché esistono le facocere e quelle che invece agiscono in un modo diverso


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè nel caso di simy (scusa tesoro) lui le ha detto "c'é un varco entraci" e lei ci é entrata. Con l'aggiunta che probabilmente erano davvero innamorati e lui non lo era più di simy.
> Perchè quelka ragazza avrebbe dovuto rinunciarci? Magari ora sono felici e innamorati
> Allora, se tu sei sposato non mi viene nemmeno in memte di provarci e anche se lo faccio (cosa che non approvo) tu mi fanculizzi perchè ami tua moglie .ma se tu sposato vieni da me a quel punto tu hai deciso e io non ho rubato nulla. Poi io renderó conto nel caso a chi di dovere ma la mia responsabilità finisce lì.
> Dopodiché esistono le facocere e quelle che invece agiscono in un modo diverso


scusa di che?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

A mio modesto parere vi è un vizio di forma.
A seconda di chi posta
A seconda della sua vicenda
A seconda della relazione che intesse con le altre persone.

Un conto è che parli di correttezza: chi non è mai stato tradito e non ha mai tradito.
Chi ha tradito ed è stato tradito.
Chi non ha tradito, ma è stato tradito.
Chi ha tradito e non è mai stato tradito.

E mi pare logico che se entra una moglie affranta per tradimento allora di sicuro l'amante di suo marito è na poco di buono, se entra un marito affranto per tradimento allora di sicuro sua moglie è incappata in una merda...ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se ha tradito un mio amico allora è corretto, perchè mica sarà possibile che io reputi il mio amico una persona scorretta no? 

Poi è puerile, sterile, vacuo, assurdo, impertitente dire ah io non mi infilo certo nel rapporto altrui, perchè è scorretto e io sono una persona corretta...

Invece, secondo me, ci si infila o non ci si infila per una serie di concause che portano a...o evitano...

Di norma, da quello che ho osservato io nel consorzio umano, chi è impegnato e non vuole casini, o introfulamenti, mette dei paletti, ovverossia è prudente ed evita di concedere o prendersi troppa confidenza...

Perchè scherza qui, fa il piacione di là...poi si finisce in un certo modo...e qualcuno si fa male.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa di che?


D aver rivangato cose che magari ti fanno male


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> D aver rivangato cose che magari ti fanno male


nah; le ho tirate fuori io 

e poi quello che non uccide fortifica


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mmmmm....
> 
> no, capisco quello che intende Minerva, e concordo con lei.
> 
> ...


Io non considero neppure che si allarghi o no lo strappo. Anche l'avventura di una sera con una persona che sai che è impegnata è scorretta. E lo è indipendentemente dalle conseguenze per il matrimonio o la relazione tra amanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non considero neppure che si allarghi o no lo strappo. Anche l'avventura di una sera con una persona che sai che è impegnata è scorretta. E lo è indipendentemente dalle conseguenze per il matrimonio o la relazione tra amanti.



Ecco.

Questo io invece non lo percepisco.
Data la definizione di correttezza, ovvero "stare alle regole", dovrei sentirlo come scorretto.
Ma non ci riesco proprio... se non ci sono conseguenze per il matrimonio e il tizio tradisce come mangiare noccioline, non riesco proprio a sentirmi scorretta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè nel caso di simy (scusa tesoro) lui le ha detto "c'é un varco entraci" e lei ci é entrata. Con l'aggiunta che probabilmente erano davvero innamorati e lui non lo era più di simy.
> Perchè quelka ragazza avrebbe dovuto rinunciarci? Magari ora sono felici e innamorati
> Allora, se tu sei sposato non mi viene nemmeno in memte di provarci e anche se lo faccio (cosa che non approvo) tu mi fanculizzi perchè ami tua moglie .ma se tu sposato vieni da me a quel punto tu hai deciso e io non ho rubato nulla. Poi io renderó conto nel caso a chi di dovere ma la mia responsabilità finisce lì.
> Dopodiché esistono le facocere e quelle che invece agiscono in un modo diverso


Chi ha detto che DEVE o che avrebbe dovuto rinunciarci? La scorrettezza rimane anche se ci si innamora. Si può compiere una scorrettezza per una ragione più o meno buona. Se parcheggi in divieto perché devi caricare una persona che sta male, l'auto è in divieto lo stesso. L'hai fatto per una buona ragione, hai fatto bene ma sempre l'auto era in divieto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A mio modesto parere vi è un vizio di forma.
> A seconda di chi posta
> A seconda della sua vicenda
> A seconda della relazione che intesse con le altre persone.
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto.


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco l'ostinazione di negare corresponsabilità e scorrettezza. Non capivo neanche la domanda iniziale perché mi sembrava così ovvio. Se compro qualcosa al mercato nero sarò ben consapevole che è frutto di un furto. Non sono equiparabile al ladro ma se non ci fossero gli acquirenti non verrebbero compiuti i furti. Non capisco anche come questa deresponsabilizzazione si concili con quella della facocera. Un'amante è pura e innocente e non è sfiorata neppure dalla scorrettezza finché è solo sesso e "sta al suo posto" e diventa criticabile quando s'innamora e compie errori di valutazione?


quello che citi come esempio è un reato,sia che si tratti di incauto acquisto che di ricettazione.

io non vedo ricettazione di sentimenti,forse qualcosa di incauto. ma nulla di cui io mi debba sentire responsabile.
chè non sono io che ho giurato fedeltà.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che citi come esempio è un reato,sia che si tratti di incauto acquisto che di ricettazione.
> 
> io non vedo ricettazione di sentimenti,forse qualcosa di incauto. ma nulla di cui io mi debba sentire responsabile.
> chè non sono io che ho giurato fedeltà.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che citi come esempio è un reato,sia che si tratti di incauto acquisto che di ricettazione.
> 
> io non vedo ricettazione di sentimenti,forse qualcosa di incauto. ma nulla di cui io mi debba sentire responsabile.
> chè non sono io che ho giurato fedeltà.


Ho fatto l'esempio anche del divieto di sosta. Potrei anche dire comprare sigarette di contrabbando o altro (che in altro 3d è stato considerato da tanti una sciocchezza al pari di un cioccolatino) non è l'esempio che è importante, è il principio. Ma la parola scorrettezza è così tremenda? Io sono scorretta quando vado oltre il limite di velocità perché valuto che, per condizioni del manto stradale, delle condizioni stradali e del traffico non comporti conseguenze pericolose. Io lo faccio. So però di essere scorretta.


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha detto che DEVE o che avrebbe dovuto rinunciarci? La scorrettezza rimane anche se ci si innamora. Si può compiere una scorrettezza per una ragione più o meno buona. Se parcheggi in divieto perché devi caricare una persona che sta male, l'auto è in divieto lo stesso. L'hai fatto per una buona ragione, hai fatto bene ma sempre l'auto era in divieto.


no.   perchè se io parcheggio in divieto per caricare un malato e portarlo di corsa all'ospedale sennò muore,non commetto alcuna violazione,perchè lo stato di necessità o la forza maggiore annulla l'infrazione.

allo stesso modo,se io mi innamoro e vengo ricambiato,vuol dire che dall'altra parte c'è un deserto affettivo tale per cui non si può parlare più di amore,passione o qualsiasi altra cosa possa indurre a mettere i paletti.

ripeto....non si ruba nulla perchè solo chi vuol farsi rubare lascia la porta aperta.

questo ovviamente vale solo in presenza di sentimenti veri.

Certo che se parliamo di casi come il tipo di Traccia allora cambia tutto,ma lì siamo su di un piano totalmente diverso


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   perchè se io parcheggio in divieto per caricare un malato e portarlo di corsa all'ospedale sennò muore,non commetto alcuna violazione,perchè lo stato di necessità o la forza maggiore annulla l'infrazione.
> 
> allo stesso modo,se io mi innamoro e vengo ricambiato,vuol dire che dall'altra parte c'è un deserto affettivo tale per cui non si può parlare più di amore,passione o qualsiasi altra cosa possa indurre a mettere i paletti.
> 
> ...


:sbronza:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbronza:


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbronza:


più argomentazioni e meno faccine,grazie.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio anche del divieto di sosta. Potrei anche dire comprare sigarette di contrabbando o altro (che in altro 3d è stato considerato da tanti una sciocchezza al pari di un cioccolatino) non è l'esempio che è importante, è il principio. Ma la parola scorrettezza è così tremenda? Io sono scorretta quando vado oltre il limite di velocità perché valuto che, per condizioni del manto stradale, delle condizioni stradali e del traffico non comporti conseguenze pericolose. Io lo faccio. So però di essere scorretta.


a me non sembra così tremenda...
io sono scorrettissima quando apro la posta ( nella mia buca)degli 
altri e poi la richiudo come nulla fosse...


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stavamo parlando della moglie.
> Stavamo parlando, o almeno credo, del sentirmi IO amante in competizione con lei
> *Io non mi ci sono mai sentito*. Era chiaro da sempre chi fosse al primo posto.


 da quando tesora sei uomo???:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no. perchè se io parcheggio in divieto per caricare un malato e portarlo di corsa all'ospedale sennò muore,non commetto alcuna violazione,perchè lo stato di necessità o la forza maggiore annulla l'infrazione.
> 
> allo stesso modo,*se io mi innamoro e vengo ricambiato,vuol dire che dall'altra parte c'è un deserto affettivo tale per cui non si può parlare più di amore,passione o qualsiasi altra cosa possa indurre a mettere i paletti.
> 
> ...


personalmente è chiaro che parli del prima...di arrivare ad innamorarsi ....
se poi c'è questo deserto sarebbe opportuno sciogliere un legame che non ha più senso a prescindere da chi è arrivato.
ma forse  il deserto si scopre veramente tale solo all'arrivo dell'oasi


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   perchè se io parcheggio in divieto per caricare un malato e portarlo di corsa all'ospedale sennò muore,non commetto alcuna violazione,perchè lo stato di necessità o la forza maggiore annulla l'infrazione.
> 
> *allo stesso modo,se io mi innamoro e vengo ricambiato,vuol dire che dall'altra parte c'è un deserto affettivo tale per cui non si può parlare più di amore,passione o qualsiasi altra cosa possa indurre a mettere i paletti.*
> 
> ...


quoto!!!


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente è chiaro che parli del prima...di arrivare ad innamorarsi ....
> se poi c'è questo deserto sarebbe opportuno sciogliere un legame che non ha più senso a prescindere da chi è arrivato.
> ma forse  il deserto si scopre veramente tale solo all'arrivo dell'oasi


sì è vero.  a volte si scopre di essere nel deserto solo quando trovi l'oasi e talvolta sciogliere il legame logoro non è immediatamente fattibile.

però almeno prendere coscienza della realtà aiuta.


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente è chiaro che parli del prima...di arrivare ad innamorarsi ....
> se poi c'è questo deserto sarebbe opportuno *sciogliere un legame che non ha più senso* a prescindere da chi è arrivato.
> ma forse  il deserto si scopre veramente tale solo all'arrivo dell'oasi


ma forse quel legame non ha più senso per i coniugi a livello affettivo...ma magari ha senso e diventa necessario per i figli. e qui torniamo al 3d, che se non sbaglio avevi aperto tu tempo fa, in cui si parlava se stare insieme per i figli o meno...


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che citi come esempio è un reato,sia che si tratti di incauto acquisto che di ricettazione.
> 
> io non vedo ricettazione di sentimenti,forse qualcosa di incauto. ma nulla di cui io mi debba sentire responsabile.
> chè non sono io che ho giurato fedeltà.


quoto


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che citi come esempio è un reato,sia che si tratti di incauto acquisto che di ricettazione.
> 
> io non vedo ricettazione di sentimenti,forse qualcosa di incauto. ma nulla di cui io mi debba sentire responsabile.
> *chè non sono io che ho giurato fedeltà*.


ah beh.
che dire...se gli scrupoli non si sentono niente li può far nascere e basta un dito dietro al quale nascondersi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente è chiaro che parli del prima...di arrivare ad innamorarsi ....
> se poi c'è questo deserto sarebbe opportuno sciogliere un legame che non ha più senso a prescindere da chi è arrivato.
> ma forse  il deserto si scopre veramente tale solo all'arrivo dell'oasi



Sullo sciogliere posso essere d'accordo a volte può mancare il coraggio di farlo.
l'oasi secondo me non ti fa scoprire il deserto, il deserto sai che c'è e lo riconosci se sei onesta/o con te stesso/a, forse l'oasi ti aiuta a convivere anche con il deserto....


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh.
> che dire...se gli scrupoli non si sentono niente li può far nascere e basta un dito dietro al quale nascondersi.


la responsabilità è personale,io non posso essere responsabile di quello che hanno promesso gli altri.


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sullo sciogliere posso essere d'accordo a volte può mancare il coraggio di farlo.
> l'oasi secondo me non ti fa scoprire il deserto, il deserto sai che c'è e lo riconosci se sei onesta/o con te stesso/a, forse l'oasi ti aiuta a convivere anche con il deserto....


questa è l'ottica di lui o lei, non dell'oasi.
e siamo già nei sentimenti.che fra parentesi far fare _solo l'oasi a qualcuno è corretto?
_


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è l'ottica di lui o lei, non dell'oasi.
> e siamo già nei sentimenti.che fra parentesi far fare _solo l'oasi a qualcuno è corretto?
> _


No questa deve essere l'ottica di chi sa di essere un'oasi. Certo che se non lo sai ti devi domandare perchè non lo sai,  perchè a me suona difficile pensare che ci sia qualcuno che non sappia di essere un'oasi. I fatti ti dimostrano se sei un'oasi o altro.
Corretto verso chi? verso se stessi? O parli ancora del partner dell'altro?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me non sembra così tremenda...
> io sono scorrettissima quando apro la posta ( nella mia buca)degli
> altri e poi la richiudo come nulla fosse...


Appunto! Non so perché non ammetterlo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No questa deve essere l'ottica di chi sa di essere un'oasi. Certo che non lo sai ti devi domandare perchè non lo sai,  perchè a me suona difficile pensare che ci sia qualcuno che non sappia di essere un'oasi. I fatti ti dimostrano se sei un'oasi o altro.
> Corretto verso chi? verso se stessi? O parli ancora del partner dell'altro?


Credo verso l'oasi.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo verso l'oasi.


Perché scorretti? Io sapevo di essere un'oasi, il mio amante anche. Era chiaro a entrambi. Dove sta la scorrettezza?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché scorretti? Io sapevo di essere un'oasi, il mio amante anche. Era chiaro a entrambi. Dove sta la scorrettezza?


Interpretavo Minerva. Dipende se c'è chiarezza. Secondo te, c'è sempre?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interpretavo Minerva. Dipende se c'è chiarezza. Secondo te, c'è sempre?


No forse no. E in quel caso si é scorretti. Peró ripeto la scorrettezza si smaschera nel giro di poco tempo secondo me. Ma questo scusa, è un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No forse no. E in quel caso si é scorretti. Peró ripeto la scorrettezza si smaschera nel giro di poco tempo secondo me. Ma questo scusa, è un altro discorso


Sì è un altro discorso. Succede di andare oltre. Io non ne avevo intenzione ma ho creduto di poter rispondere alla tua domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Perché però se l'altra (v. Circe) o l'altro (v. Kid) è una persona conosciuta tutti concordano nel dire che è stata una bastardata? Tra scorretto e bastardata c'è già molto mare. Ma tra "chisenefreganeancheloconosco" e bastardata ce n'è molto di più.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è un altro discorso. Succede di andare oltre. Io non ne avevo intenzione ma ho creduto di poter rispondere alla tua domanda.


No no infatti sono io che sono andata pltre e me ne scusavo. Hai risposto alla mia domanda sono io che ho dato per scontato, sbagliando, la chiarezza nei rapporti tra amanti.
Ma sai, se hai un amante devi raccontare menzogne al tuo partner, ecco mi riesce davvero alquanto difficile pensare di dover raccontarle anche all'amante. Davvero lo trovo fuori dal mondo.
E sono andata ancora OT.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no infatti sono io che sono andata pltre e me ne scusavo. Hai risposto alla mia domanda sono io che ho dato per scontato, sbagliando, la chiarezza nei rapporti tra amanti.
> Ma sai, se hai un amante devi raccontare menzogne al tuo partner, ecco mi riesce davvero alquanto difficile pensare di dover raccontarle anche all'amante. Davvero lo trovo fuori dal mondo.
> E sono andata ancora OT.


A me risultano molti casi in cui le balle vengono raccontate a tutti. Non chiamiamole proprio menzogne, diciamo che sono verità adattate.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me risultano molti casi in cui le balle vengono raccontate a tutti. Non chiamiamole proprio menzogne, diciamo che sono verità adattate.


Risulta anche a me ma essendo totalmente fuori dal mio modo di vedere a volte tendo a non pensarci


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

ci sono anche quei casi, che la verità non la vogliono sentire. 
non è sempre un problema di chi comunica ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci sono anche quei casi, che la verità non la vogliono sentire.
> non è sempre un problema di chi comunica ...
> ...


Quotone


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no infatti sono io che sono andata pltre e me ne scusavo. Hai risposto alla mia domanda sono io che ho dato per scontato, sbagliando, la chiarezza nei rapporti tra amanti.
> Ma sai, *se hai un amante devi raccontare menzogne al tuo partner*, ecco mi riesce davvero alquanto difficile pensare di dover raccontarle anche all'amante. Davvero lo trovo fuori dal mondo.
> E sono andata ancora OT.


Il neretto lo trovo un pochino scorretto...
Tanto per rimanere in tema di scorrettezza...
E non che mi considero una persona corretta ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il neretto lo trovo un pochino scorretto...
> Tanto per rimanere in tema di scorrettezza...
> E non che mi considero una persona corretta ...


Certo che é scorretto, ma è la conseguenza di un'altra scorrettezza che é il tradimento
Nemmeno io mi considero corretta


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me risultano molti casi in cui le balle vengono raccontate a tutti. Non chiamiamole proprio menzogne, diciamo che sono verità adattate.


Non risultano solo a te...
Ma io le chiamo proprio balle belle grosse....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci sono anche quei casi, che la verità non la vogliono sentire.
> non è sempre un problema di chi comunica ...
> ...


Mmmm sono perplessa. Può essere. In genere se si è chiari ci si capisce. Se si buttano lì frasette ambigue lo si fa per poter avere l'alibi di averle dette e poter dire di non essere stati capiti. Se si sta sul vago e si inseriscono comunicazioni in altri contesti si fa perché si sa che si considerano solo le cose che rientrano in uno schema preesistente come per gli oroscopi.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che é scorretto, ma è la conseguenza di un'altra scorrettezza che é il tradimento
> Nemmeno io mi considero corretta



Ciao,

ma è proprio questo il punto per me!!!!

ci ho messo di tempo, per esprimere cosa intendo.

noi tutti siamo scorretti! chi in una cosa, chi in un altra. 

e qui si parla - almeno io - in linea generale.

le storie poi racchiudono tante di quelle incognite ... 

che si può arrivare persino a chiedere, ma chi tradisce veramente?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma è proprio questo il punto per me!!!!
> 
> ...


Qui si chiede se ci si sente scorretti verso il partner del nostro amante
E io ho detto no
Dopodiché sono scorretta verso mio marito e in mille altre cose probabilmente
Poi co sarà chi non si sente mai scorretto verso niente e nessuno
Beati loro


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mmmm sono perplessa. Può essere. In genere se si è chiari ci si capisce. Se si buttano lì frasette ambigue lo si fa per poter avere l'alibi di averle dette e poter dire di non essere stati capiti. Se si sta sul vago e si inseriscono comunicazioni in altri contesti si fa perché si sa che si considerano solo le cose che rientrano in uno schema preesistente come per gli oroscopi.



Ciao Brunetta,

proprio questa settimana mi è capitato questa cosa. 
credo, di essere una persona che dice le cose. 
non ho la capacità di giri di parole o quant'altro. 

mi è stato rinfacciato, che io lo abbia solo detto, tanto per dire.  ...

ed è una persona, che mi conosce moooooooolto bene. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> proprio questa settimana mi è capitato questa cosa.
> credo, di essere una persona che dice le cose.
> ...


Se non ci si siede e non ci si guarda negli occhi è facile cadere negli equivoci. A me è stato anche detto che non si capiva che avevo idee rigorose di rispetto della verità  pensa un po' :nuke:


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ci si siede e non ci si guarda negli occhi è facile cadere negli equivoci. A me è stato anche detto che non si capiva che avevo idee rigorose di rispetto della verità  pensa un po' :nuke:



Ciao Brunetta,

lo pensavo pure io ... 

ma può capitare, che l'altra parte è talmente incasinata con se stesso,
che inizia poi a interpretare, a farsi delle proprie idee ... e arrivare a 
pensare, che è stato detto e chiarito, solo perché la situazione era delicata. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> lo pensavo pure io ...
> 
> ...



quoto.
Con Mattia, il mio compagno è successo più o meno così.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

:rotfl:





lunapiena ha detto:


> a me non sembra così tremenda...
> io sono scorrettissima quando apro la posta ( nella mia buca)degli
> altri e poi la richiudo come nulla fosse...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


hai poi trovato la sequoia?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai poi trovato la sequoia?:mrgreen:



Se vuole, ce ne sono negli orti botanici :singleeye:

Se fa la difficile, trova ampia scelta con anche ginko biloba, olmi, frassini, platani (solidi e dalla corteccia liscia, non li disprezzerei...) etc etc.
Ce n'è per tutti i gusti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai poi trovato la sequoia?:mrgreen:


quale sequoia?
ti pare che ci siano sequoie qui?
ma sai che sei davvero stramba?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale sequoia?
> ti pare che ci siano sequoie qui?
> ma sai che sei davvero stramba?


ma non pensavo affatto potessi trovarla QUI:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
è presunzione? ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene?
vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
> ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
> è presunzione? ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene?
> vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
> vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc



Io sono una persona onesta e corretta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non pensavo affatto potessi trovarla QUI:mrgreen:


ma non dovevano darle da bere?
allora non avete rispetto per le piante.
  martedì sono andata via pregandovi di abbeverarla, ora mi dite che non lo avete fatto e addirittura negate l'esistenza di quella povera pianta assetata.
 allora ditelo che non mi volete bene


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
> ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
> è presunzione? ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene?
> vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
> vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc



Non c'è nulla di male e credo o spero che tutti facciamo il possibile per esserlo. Poi capita di non esserlo e uno riconosce quando secondo lui non lo è


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non dovevano darle da bere?
> allora non avete rispetto per le piante.
> marteddì sono andata via pregandovi di abbeverarla, opra mi dite che non lo avete fatto e addirittura negate l'esistenza di quella povera pianta assetata.
> allora ditelo che non mi volete bene


L'unico che ha segnalato la presenza di una sequoia è stato broccolino e se lo dice lui che ha sempre ragione sarà così. Quindi rivolgiti a lui:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
> ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
> *è presunzione? ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene?
> *vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
> vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc



Sì. No.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. No.


ti ho chiesto di rispondere?


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
> ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
> è presunzione? ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene?
> vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
> vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc



Ciao Minerva,

io mi muovo così, per un motivo stupido .... 
non voglio problemi e non voglio dare problemi. 

e problemi ... sono sempre collegati a emozioni ...
perciò toccano una persona. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho chiesto di rispondere?


Non è che devi chiedere, tesoro. Già so di cosa hai bisogno, cucciolotta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che devi chiedere, tesoro. Già so di cosa hai bisogno, cucciolotta.


mi hai convinto: compra i panini con la mortadella che facciamo un pic*nick* singleeyesotto la sequoia


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai convinto: compra i panini con la mortadella che facciamo un pic*nick* singleeyesotto la sequoia


Panini con la mortadella? Ma cucinerò io qualcosa per te, ci mancherebbe. E porterò anche una dote di Sciueps.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

te la verso in testa la sciueps.ma come ti permetti 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Panini con la mortadella? Ma cucinerò io qualcosa per te, ci mancherebbe. E porterò anche una dote di Sciueps.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
> ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
> è presunzione? *ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene*?
> vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
> vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc



a fin di bene per essere a posto con la propria coscienza, quindi egoismo


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a fin di bene per essere a posto con la propria coscienza, quindi egoismo


Ciao,

l'egoismo ... alla fine, si nasconde quasi dietro a tutto.

persino, nell'altruismo. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> l'egoismo ... alla fine, si nasconde quasi dietro a tutto.
> 
> ...



è da secoli che vado dicendolo


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ci si siede e non ci si guarda negli occhi è facile cadere negli equivoci. A me è stato anche detto che non si capiva che avevo idee rigorose di rispetto della verità  pensa un po' :nuke:


SI ma tu sei rigorosa solo nel rispetto delle TUE verità...
E pensa che ogni persona decide in coscienza che cosa sia vero o falso no?
Se leggi Boudon l'arte di persuadere sè stessi, scoprirai, come le persone hanno buone ragioni per credere a idee false.

I tolemaici erano sinceri no?
I galileiani pure.

Tu tendi a imporre un rigore, che mantieni solo per te stessa.

Ma le persone sai non amano i gioghi...

Anche il papa ha idee molto rigorose di rispetto della verità.
Infatti che casino successe con la chiesa di Inghilterra?

E se sei Elisabetta I, sai come imporre la tua verità.

Altrimenti ti attacchi al tram...perchè gli altri dicono...pensela come vuoi, tieniti le tue verità che io vivo secondo le mie...no?

Il fatto che non ami più te, non significa che ami un'altra donna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> l'egoismo ... alla fine, si nasconde quasi dietro a tutto.
> 
> ...


certamente. Alla fine tutto ciò che ci gratifica è figlio dell'egoismo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non ho voglia di cercare e di quotare, fare dire e baciare.
> ma mi chiedevo cosa c'è di male a voler essere corretti?
> è presunzione? ma se fosse non è comunque a fin di bene?
> vi fa schifo dire io sono onesto?
> vuol dire provarci, metterci buona volontà e mi pare molto più comodo il ragionamento secondo il quale siamo tutti fallibili, fragili, imperfetti etc etc


Nulla di male.
Il male nasce quando tu corretta
ti senti in dovere morale ed etico
di puntare il dito sugli scorretti.

I quali
ti risponderanno con un bel dito medio.

Si dei a fin di bene
Occhio credici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a fin di bene per essere a posto con la propria coscienza, quindi egoismo


c'è egoismo ed egoismo
ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nulla di male.
> Il male nasce quando tu corretta
> ti senti in dovere morale ed etico
> di puntare il dito sugli scorretti.
> ...


ne hanno facoltà:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è egoismo ed egoismo
> ovviamente


Si un egoismo corretto
e uno scorretto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

comunque sai che ho un gran bel dito medio?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si un egoismo corretto
> e uno scorretto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e lo decido io:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e lo decido io:mrgreen:


Eh ma tu non sei Elisabetta Prima Tudor...la regina vergine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te la verso in testa la sciueps.ma come ti permetti


Tu puoi farmi tutto, miciona.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certamente. Alla fine tutto ciò che ci gratifica è figlio dell'egoismo.


Si può essere egoisti e donare tutta la propria vita al bene degli altri per gratificazione personale, sempre meglio di chi per gratificazione personale calpesta chiunque trova sulla sua strada.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può essere egoisti e donare tutta la propria vita al bene degli altri per gratificazione personale, sempre meglio di chi per gratificazione personale calpesta chiunque trova sulla sua strada.


Ok...
Ma non si può accusare o vittimizzare un elefante se per passare sulla strada calpesta tutto.
Lui non è una libellula.
Ma un elefante.
Magari con le ghette
che se le cava
e se le mette!

Posso testimoniare che le persone che ho conosciuto e che hanno donato la loro vita al bene altrui
non l'hanno fatto certo per gratificazione personale.
Anzi mi pare che la gratificazione personale sia l'ultima cosa a cui pensano.
pensano piuttosto di fare così, perchè il loro io è disciolto in un immenso tu.

E le persone così
hanno un mistero dentro
un dono interiore 
che appunto chi non ce l'ha non può capire.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma non si può accusare o vittimizzare un elefante se per passare sulla strada calpesta tutto.
> Lui non è una libellula.
> Ma un elefante.
> ...


Concordo. Basta che l'elefante non si ostini a dire di essere una libellula:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Basta che l'elefante non si ostini a dire di essere una libellula:mexican:


Nessuno può combattere contro la propria natura.
Tanto vale incentivarlo per i suoi meriti, anzichè condannarlo per i suoi difetti, no?

E il più delle volte non è l'elefante a parlare, 
ma noi che ci ostiniamo a vedere in lui una libellula.

Fino a quando per sua grazia lui non riesce a mostrare in maniera equivocabile la sua natura.

Vero gli uomini e le donne degli altri sono intoccabili.
Ma che fare quando è un'altra donna a farti capire 
quanto non eri per nulla amato?

Ed è facile liberarsi di chi non ci ama.
Facilissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno può combattere contro la propria natura.
> Tanto vale incentivarlo per i suoi meriti, anzichè condannarlo per i suoi difetti, no?
> 
> E il più delle volte non è l'elefante a parlare,
> ...


I post tuoi li capisco uno si e cinque no. Perdonami.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I post tuoi li capisco uno si e cinque no. Perdonami.


Immagino.
Ma ti perdono.
Sono un uomo di gran cuore io.
Molto ho amato
perchè
molto mi è stato perdonato.


----------

